# So ist Diablo 3



## quiesel (3. Juli 2012)

Diablo 3 hat ganz klar seine Schwächen!
 Dazu gehören vor allem das schlechte Lootsystem, sich instand vollheilende Elite und ein nicht funktionierendes Auktionshaus (ständig offline).
Natürlich hat das Spiel noch weitere Bugs und Macken aber man kann davon ausgehen das in kürze weitere Patches kommen.

Nun zu den Stärken...

Ich erinnere mich daran wie Blizz verkündete das der Infernomodus sehr schwer wird und für Monate reichen soll. Überraschung Überraschung, er ist sehr schwer! 
Jetzt schreien die Leute es ist unschaffbar. Doch das ist es nicht, es ist nur einfach schwer...
Der Inferomodus, so wird es immer beschrieen, ist nur mit Gear aus dem AH zu bewältigen. 
Mag sein, wo ist da jetzt das Problem? Was bitte macht ihr sonst mit euerm Gold? 
Es gibt durchaus gute Rüstung für kleines Geld. Wisst ihr es muss nicht immer sofort das beste sein!

Eines liegt mir noch auf der Zunge (oder in diesem Fall auf den Fingerkuppen) es gibt keine unschaffbaren Elite... Es gibt nur welche die so schwer sind, dass man sie lieber umgehen sollte!  Doch auch diese sind sehr selten.
DD-Klassen sind in der Regel Onehit´s, was könnte da helfen? Genau nicht hitten lassen.

Fakt ist, Diablo ist ein gutes Spiel allerdings noch nicht wirklich ausgereift, was etwas enttäuschend aber zu verkraften und vor allem Seiten Blizzards zu korrigieren ist.

So dann, preiset den Quiesel!


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Juli 2012)

Schreib das lieber ins offizielle Forum, das Geheule dort ist 1000x größer als hier. Hier kann man wenigstens noch vernünftig drüber reden, wenn ich mir da die dauerwhinenden Soziopathen im Allgemeinteil des Blizzforum anschaue... oweia.

Preisen werd ich Dich lieber nicht, ich hab genug zu tun mir selbst zu huldigen.


----------



## Murfy (3. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Schreib das lieber ins offizielle Forum, das Geheule dort ist 1000x größer als hier. Hier kann man wenigstens noch vernünftig drüber reden, wenn ich mir da die dauerwhinenden Soziopathen im Allgemeinteil des Blizzforum anschaue... oweia.


Warum ich wohl nicht mehr durchs offizielle Forum suche wenn ich nicht gerade was spezielles finden will...



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Preisen werd ich Dich lieber nicht, ich hab genug zu tun mir selbst zu huldigen.


Ich versteh euch beide nicht... Wie kann man nur jemanden außer mich anbeten?

mfg


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Und was erhoffst Du Dir nun konkret von diesem Thread hier?


----------



## floppydrive (3. Juli 2012)

Schöner Post, leider werden die ganzen Whiner wieder das Gegenteil behaupten


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Gut, damit ich auch noch was Konstruktives geschrieben habe, bevor der Thread wegen fehlender Diskussionsgrundlage geschlossen wird:
Natürlich ist das Spiel nicht zu schwer. Das Spiel ist einzig und allein Equip-abhängig. Mit entsprechend tollem Equip wird vermutlich jeder Inferno meistern können, ders bis Ende Hölle gebracht hat.
Nur ist das Lootsystem Mist. Das lässt die Spieler dann halt entsprechend das Gefühl verspüren, das Spiel sei schwer, weil sie an die entsprechenden Gegenstände nur schwer rankommen. Tjo und das schafft dann halt entsprechend Frust.

Und übrigens gibts durchaus "Unschaffbare Elite-Gegner". Allerdings sind diese dann auch wieder nur daher unschaffbar, weil das vorhandene Equip nicht ausreicht, um sie zu legen.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Juli 2012)

Ich versteh das geheule auch nicht.
Ich meine bis und mit Hölle ist das Spiel ok und durchaus auch den Preis wert.

wo dann der sinn des farmens und endlosen repetierens der inferno akte liegt sei dahingestellt.
auf jedenfall können die, die das nicht wollen (so wie ich) ganz einfach aufhören zu spielen.

problem gelöst.


----------



## quiesel (3. Juli 2012)

Inferno ist mit Skill auch ohne top Gear zu schaffen. Natürlich sollte ein gewisser grundschaden vorhanden sein aber solche sachen gibt es für 10k.
Mir ist auch klar das es so einige hinternisse im Infernomodus gibt aber ist es nich das wonach die leute gebrüllt haben?


Vergesst also nicht, der schwerste Modus ist nicht für jeden! Es gibt noch 3 weitere schwierigkeitsgrade... Denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## Murfy (3. Juli 2012)

quiesel schrieb:


> Mir ist auch klar das es so einige hinternisse im Infernomodus gibt aber ist es nich das wonach die leute gebrüllt haben?



Für mich klang der Inferno-Modus anfangs eher so:

Auf Hölle Akt3-4 erspielst du dir das beste Equip mit dem du dann nur mit Mühe durch Inferno kommst. Wo es aber auch kein besseres Equip mehr gibt. Das Ziel von Inferno wäre dann einfach gewesen es zu schaffen, was extrem schwer sein sollte.

So wie es jetzt ist ist es einfach nur verdammt schwer durch Inferno zu kommen wenn du nicht das Equip hast. Mit richtigen Equip kommste da gut durch.

So ist das Item-Farmen und die allerhöchste Schwierigkeit zusammengepackt. Eine Trennung hätte mir da besser gefallen. Erst Equip sammeln, dann das schwere versuchen.

Aber das ist wohl nur mein Geschmack.

mfg


----------



## floppydrive (3. Juli 2012)

Du kannst dir dein ganzes Equip komplett erfarmen und bekommst genau das was du schreibst.

Ich habe meinen zweiten Charakter (Monk) komplett ohne AH gespielt, meine ersten (Barb) mit. Der Mönch ist aktuell Inf Akt 2 der Barb ist durch.

Der Mönch hat aus alles ohne AH gemacht und brauchte einfach mehr Farm arbeit, mit dem Barb hatte ich z.b. 10-15 Akt 1 Runs für mein Equip für Akt 2, mit dem Mönch hingegen brauchte ich 35-40 Runs und dann hatte ich auch das richtige Equip, es ist einfach eine Frage des Aufwands.


----------



## quiesel (3. Juli 2012)

Murfy was du da schreibst ist mir völlig neu, dennoch finde ich diese Idee wirklich klasse!

So wird man nicht dazu gezwungen gleich den Infernomodus zu betreten.


----------



## Bandit 1 (3. Juli 2012)

quiesel schrieb:


> Diablo 3 hat ganz klar seine Schwächen!
> Dazu gehören vor allem das schlechte Lootsystem, sich instand vollheilende Elite und ein nicht funktionierendes Auktionshaus (ständig offline).
> Natürlich hat das Spiel noch weitere Bugs und Macken aber man kann davon ausgehen das in kürze weitere Patches kommen.
> 
> ...



Zu den "Schwächen" das AH ist *STÄNDIG* offline ? Bei mir mal nicht  und instant geheilt hat sich bei mir auch noch keiner, oder er ist danach
so schnell umgekippt, das es nicht aufgefallen ist.

Zu den "Stärken" : Instant sterben ist keine Herausforderung, das ist nur frustrierend. Und der Tipp _"Nicht hitten lassen"_ ganz großes Kino.
Mit einem Barbar ist ja wohl kaum etwas anderes möglich. Zumal der immer schön brav noch den nächsten Mausklick ausführt, auch wenn es
sein letzter ist. (aber vielleicht ist da nur bei mir so...) Aber nur mal so, instant sterbe ich nicht, ich sterbe aber wenn ich in einer Mauer stehe
in die mich grad mal der Vortextyp gesaugt hat. 
Und ein Elite den ich umgehen muss - ist..... na was ? Ja, richtig unschaffbar ! 

Ich bin in Akt 3 Inferno angekommen, werde da aber wieder mal zerbröselt. Ist halt so, keiner zwingt mich das zu machen. Aber zu dem was
man mit seinem Gold macht... ich habe noch kein Gear für mich gefunden das mich in Inferno wirklich weiterbringt und 10 K kostet. Eher 10 Millionen.

Also ich kann irgendwie beim besten willen nichts finden an dem Thread was irgendjemanden weiter bringt.

Ich hatte eigentlich bei einem Titel "so ist Diablo" etwas anderes erwartet. Aber ok

Und meiner Meinung nach ist es schon ausgereift, es wird nur einfach zu viel von einem recht einfach gestrickten Spiel verlangt. An sich ist es 
kurzweilige Unterhaltung. Bis Hölle schafft es jeder locker und Inferno ist halt für uns Nerds. ^^ (Oh, sorry, natürlich muss das heißen "Spieler
mit Skill" *Hust*) 

Es ist ein Grinder und man geht jeden Tag die gleichen stupiden Quests an, kloppt die immer gleichen Monster und hofft auf seinen 0,001 % Drop.

Also was gibts zu meckern ?  _(Sucht sein Ironieschild für alle Sheldons hier im Forum)_


----------



## Murfy (3. Juli 2012)

quiesel schrieb:


> Murfy was du da schreibst ist mir völlig neu, dennoch finde ich diese Idee wirklich klasse!
> 
> So wird man nicht dazu gezwungen gleich den Infernomodus zu betreten.



Jo, ist halt mein erster Gedanke gewesen, deswegen klang Inferno anfangs auch so toll für mich. Ich wollte keiner Herausforderung die davon abhing wieviel ich an gutem Equip dort bekommen würde. Sondern eine die ohne ein gewisses maß an Gear garnicht machbar ist und durch die ich mich dann durcharbeite. Also eher was das von "Skill" abhängt, als vom Gear.


Und zu dem nicht hitten lassen muss ich sagen: "Das ist ne dumme Aussage". Man kann es an vielen Stellen versuchen, aber dauerhaft ist das einfach nicht schaffbar.
 Die Aasfresser in Akt 1 sind so schnell und springen dir noch hinterher, wodurch jeder slow nahezu sinnlos ist (Die springen aus dem 80% Slow des WDs einfach raus und stehen an dir).
Die unsichtbaren Schlangenviecher in Akt 2 werden erst sichtbar wenn sie dich hitten.
In Akt 3 gibt es Phasenbestien (die porten können) und X Range-Gegner, dazu noch geballte Gegnermassen.
Und in Akt 4 dann noch Viecher die dich Anstürmen können und was weiß ich noch was.

Wenn du es echt schaffst durch einen ganzen Akt zu kommen, ohne auch nur einmal geschlagen zu werden, dann Respekt, aber für den Normalsterblichen Gamer (und damit meine ich keine Casuals) ist das einfach nicht machbar. Und erst recht nicht wenn du ein Nahkämpfer bist.


Und dann kommt da noch die tolle Anpassung von Blizzard, dass die Gegner eine "erhöhte Nahkampfrange" haben, damit "Leute nicht den kleinen Zwischenraum zwischen Treff- und Nichttreffrange ausnutzen und somit unsterblich sind, da sie jedem Schlag einfach entgegen können". Manche haben dass vielleicht noch nirgends gelesen, aber es ist so. Wurde sogar vor Release schon genannt. Anfangs fand ich das noch Okay, aber nun? Ich weiß garnicht mehr wie oft mein Barb gestorben ist nur weil die Gegner diese "kleine" Extra-Range haben... und mal ehrlich, wieviel Prozent der Spielerschaft würde es schaffen diesen Zwischenraum auszunutzen? 0,1%? vielleicht gar 1%? Sehr optimistisch vielleicht 3%. Und selbst dann kann mal durch einen Ruckler oder sonst irgendwas etwas schiefgehen und man ist Matsch. Deswegen finde ich dies auch schon wieder doof.


Naja, nun klingt alles so als ob ich Diablo3 hasse, aber dem ist nicht so. Es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und macht es immernoch. Es hat aber halt wie jedes andere Spiel seine Makel.

mfg


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (3. Juli 2012)

*hust* unschaffbare elitepacks gibt es sehr wohl was dann aber durch die kombination der affixe + den grundfähigkeiten der monster zu tun hat ^^

nehmen wir nur mal die soulripper in akt3 ^^

wunderschöne kombi mit horde/unverwundbare diener/vortex/schnell ^^
wünsche da jedem range viel spaß ^^

für nahkämpfer gibt es natürlich auch noch schöne antikombi ^^

obs jetzt der dauercd fear/jailer/freeze/schänder ist
oder der resi check molten/feuerketten/verseucht/arkanverzaubert, ist jedoch durch hektisches einem aufgeschäuchten hendl ähnlich schauenden umherlaufen zu schaffen ^^


----------



## muffel28 (3. Juli 2012)

Diablo 3 ist, mmh, es hat was einfach immer wieder trotzt kurzer Story das game zu spielen. Die Fehler sind nur langsam zu viele und es werden immer mehr statt weniger. Das das AH nun teils gar nicht mehr geht ist auch nicht fein.


Das einzige was mich nervt. Blizzard sagt immer das AH braucht keiner um das Game durchzuspielen. Naja auf Inferno dropt aber nichts brauchbares für den barbar damit er in AKT2 weiterkommt. Man ist aufs AH angewiesen finde ich. Spiele seit 2 Wochen Akt1 Inferno, besser gesagt farme ich jeden Tag 1 2 Stunden, aber gefunden habe ich bisher nichts brauchbares.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Juli 2012)

Und natürlich gibt es diese Kombinationen an denen man einfach nich vorbei kommt. Und wenn vielleicht mit durchsterben und 5x reparieren gehen, was aber ja nicht wirklich möglich ist weil sie sich ja immer noch vollbuggen...
Und ja, es gibts einfach momente in denen man sein sterben nicht vermeiden kann. Wie Murfy sagte beispielsweise die unsichtbraren Schlangen die erst bei dir sichtbar werden.
Wenn ich nicht mit Sound spiele und den richtigen moment abpasse um die Wolke zu zünden mit meinem DH, dann bin ich einfach onehit tot ganz einfach.

Aber es gibt ja immer irgendwelche Götter für die das kein Problem ist, selbstverständlich... 

Mittlerweile muss ich aber einfach auch sagen das ich mich ganz schön langweilen würde wenn es denn anders wäre. Hier und da könnte man noch was schrauben, aber im Endeffekt ist es schon ok so, anspruchslos durchgeschnetztelt habe ich mich jetzt schon auf den anderen 3 Schwierigkeitsgraden mit mehreren Charakteren...


So das war auch nur um nochmal was sinnvolles zu sagen bevor, wie Davatar schon erwähnt hat, dieser Thread hoffentlich bald geschlossen wird, da wieder mal keine Diskussionsgrundlage vorhanden is außer "Ich find´s toll" und "Ich find´s scheiße..."
Andere Threads wurden zurecht schon genau deshalb geschlossen, hoffentlich dieser hier auch bald... ^^


@ muffel: Der Ansicht war ich bisher auch, und ich hab das schon länger gemacht als du ^^ Aber ich kann dir sagen es gibt sie doch, die brauchbaren Items. Die sind jedoch gerade so brauchbar und du bräuchtest wohl einen guten Drop für jeden Slot, also kannst du das wohl die nächtsten Jahre so weiter machen ^^
BTW es waren Handschuhe die ich gut hätte gebrauceh können, hätte ich nicht kurz vorher ein Schnäppchen im AH gemacht für ne halbe Millionen... -.-


----------



## lokiiii (3. Juli 2012)

Quiesel bevor du das nächste mal diablo 3 so ins detail analysierst spiel doch bitte mal mehr als akt 1 inferno :>


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Juli 2012)

Akt 2 ist wohl weiterhin nicht balanced worden richtig ?
Ich hab als Mönch gebufft 58000 Leben, fast 9000 Rüstung, und 550 Resis und ich bin freeloot für die Elites.
Der Butcher hingegen war schwachsinnig einfach...


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (3. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Akt 2 ist wohl weiterhin nicht balanced worden richtig ?
> Ich hab als Mönch gebufft 58000 Leben, fast 9000 Rüstung, und 550 Resis und ich bin freeloot für die Elites.
> Der Butcher hingegen war schwachsinnig einfach...




dps wäre da noch ne sache ^^
und rein vom schätzen her würd ich sagen viel zu viel focus auf life bei den gegenständen und als mönch kommst einfach und billig auf gegenstände mit 100res+, die items wo crit/critdmg drauf sein kann müssen dann nichtmal resi haben ^^ denn mit annehmbaren crit-/critdmg-werten kannst als monk viel schaden austeilen und das obwohl viele sagen vom schaden her ist monk das untere ende der nahrungskette ^^

spiele als barb mit nem monk wobei er mit meinem buff auf resi werte von 800 kommt (bei nem hp pool von 30k und rüstung ~7k, jedoch schönen 36k dps) und wir haben akt2 schon lange auf farmstatus ^^


----------



## quiesel (4. Juli 2012)

Lokiii ich ich habe alle 4 Akte auf Farmstatus und bin schon ne ganze weile so weit. Daher ignoriere ich mal dein destruktive Bemerkung.
Mein Battletag: Quiesel#2716


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juli 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Naja auf Inferno dropt aber nichts brauchbares für den barbar damit er in AKT2 weiterkommt. Man ist aufs AH angewiesen finde ich. Spiele seit 2 Wochen Akt1 Inferno, besser gesagt farme ich jeden Tag 1 2 Stunden, aber gefunden habe ich bisher nichts brauchbares.


Droppluck halt. Ich habe meinen DH zum Einstieg in Inferno einst auch im AH fit gemacht. Jetzt, nach etlichen Farmruns in A1 ist so sachte das meiste gegen besseres Selffound ausgetauscht, darunter ein selbstgefundenes Legendary mit brauchbaren Werten. Nur die 900 DpS-Armbrust, jenewelche ist immer noch aus dem AH. Mehr als 600 DpS-Rangewaffen wollen einfach nicht droppen. Ein einziger blauer 1,1k-Bogen war bisher dabei, aber da er sonst keine Werte hatte hab ich ihn im AH verkloppt. Sonst alles niedriger Waffenschaden. Dabei würd ich gern mal Dualwield mit 2x 1H-Xbow spielen, allein schon des Styles wegen und wegen der schnelleren Spielweise. Aber die Dinger sind teils unbezahlbar. Thats life.


----------



## floppydrive (4. Juli 2012)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> *hust* unschaffbare elitepacks gibt es sehr wohl was dann aber durch die kombination der affixe + den grundfähigkeiten der monster zu tun hat ^^
> 
> nehmen wir nur mal die soulripper in akt3 ^^
> 
> ...



Dummes Gequatsche von deiner Seite, was du für Nahkämpfer Ansprichst ist kein Problem, mit genug Resi kannst in dem ganzen Shizzle entspannt stehenbleiben und vorher mit low equip heißt es einfach die richtige Position finden und Engstellen nutzen. Es gibt grundlegend kein Elite Pack das unschaffbar ist es gibt nur Packs die richtig bock schwer sind, jedes Pack geht irgendwann down.

Wie ich gesagt haben heulen gleich wieder 90% der Leute über den D3 Schwierigkeitsgrad rum und jetzt mit Patch 1.0.3 ist es ja mal wirklich sowas von einfach geworden, wie schnell ich meinen Wiz durch Inferno gezogen habe ist halt im Vergleich zu meinem Barb ein Witz. Der Hauptteil der Flamer hat einfach kein Durchhalte vermögen und die sehen es nicht ein auch mal 100 Farms zu machen oder nur Gobo's zu kloppen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Juli 2012)

Da kann ich meinen Senf zu D3 ja auch mal dazugeben.

Aktueller Stand: Dämonenjägerin Hölle Akt1, diverse Twinks darunter.
Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad möchte ich aber gar nicht viel sagen, da ich son richtiger Casualzocker bin und als Maßstab daher gar nícht dienen kann. 
Wenn ich tatsächlich Hölle Akt2 sehen sollte, wäre ich schon restlos glücklich. Inferno wird mir sicherlich für immer verwehrt bleiben, aber das ist auch völlig ok.

Grundsätzlich macht D3 Spaß, zumindest mir. 
Die Graphik ist gut (obwohl ich die von Titan Quest weiterhin vorziehe), die Bedienung ist einwandfrei und die Rechneranforderungen sind ok.

Was mich ärgert ist, dass einfach zu wenig Ideen in das Spiel geflossen sind bzw. Bewährtes verschlimmbessert wurde.
Das Skill System ist Mist. Ich finde diese Runen Skill Mischung eher verwirrend als einfacher. Und meine Punkte würde ich auch gerne selber vergeben.
Warum kann man nicht unter Optionen ein Kästchen einfügen: Punkteverteilung automatsich Ja/Nein. Voreingestellt auf Ja.
Dann wären die "Neuen" geschützt und der Rest kann selber Hand anlegen

Und dann werde ich mit lauter schicken Fähigkeiten zugeballert, darf aber nur 4 in die Leiste legen.
Da ist so wie in an nem leckeren riesigen kalten Büffet wo ich nur 4 Sachen auf den Teller packen darf. Pfui pfui

Und nebenbei bemerkt, als das erstemal eine Fledermaus beim Versterben einen Turmschild droppte musste ich herzhaft lachen.
Nachdem Titan Quest das schon abgeschafft hatte, dachte ich diese Zeiten hätten wir hinter uns 

Dass ich meine Sachen im (nicht Echtgeld) AH kaufen kann (oder muss) um voranzukommen finde ich ok. 
Ob das Zeug nun von einem Händler kommt (ich denke an meine Zahllosen Händlerruns in D1, D2 und Titan Quest) oder von anderen Spielern ist mir von Prinzip egal. Gold kostet es in beiden Fällen.

Der Schmied ist, da er Zufallsprodukte herstellt Unsinn und wird von mir ignoriert.
Der Juwelier ist eine gute Sache und zur Abwechslung sogar mal beser als das TitanQuest System, bei dem die Menge an unterschiedlichen Runen einen einfach erschlägt.

Das ich meine Kamera nur in zwei Stufen zommen darf ist völlig unverständlich.
Das ich sie nicht selber drehen darf kann ich noch einsehen, ist aber trotzdem schade.

Die 5 unterschiedlich Helden spielen sich angenehm unterschiedlich, da gibts nix zu mosern.

Mir fehlt ein Sammefilter um nicht ständig weisse Sachen aus meine Inventar rauswerfen zu müssen aber Blizzard hat einen solchen ja schon angekündigt.

Insgesamt ein nettes Spiel, das deutlich überhypt wurde.
Ich werds noch weiterzocken, freu mich aber auf Torchlight 2.
Titan Quest bleibt weiter für mich persönlich die Genre Referenz


----------



## Murfy (4. Juli 2012)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was mich ärgert ist, dass einfach zu wenig Ideen in das Spiel geflossen sind bzw. Bewährtes verschlimmbessert wurde.
> Das Skill System ist Mist. Ich finde diese Runen Skill Mischung eher verwirrend als einfacher. Und meine Punkte würde ich auch gerne selber vergeben.
> Warum kann man nicht unter Optionen ein Kästchen einfügen: Punkteverteilung automatsich Ja/Nein. Voreingestellt auf Ja.
> Dann wären die "Neuen" geschützt und der Rest kann selber Hand anlegen


Ich erwähne es hier nochmal: Die Punkte selber zu verteilen wurde abgeschafft da es am Ende eh DIE EINE BESTE SKILLMÖGLICHKEIT geben würde, die irgendwer berechnet hat und die hätten dann alle die aufpassen würden und andere hätten vielleicht was halbwegs gutes bis total kaputtes. Deswegen haben sie genau das rausgenommen.
Ja die Runen sind ein wenig komisch. Ich stehe auch auf die alten Skilltrees, darauf mal kranke Hybride auszuprobieren, die vielleicht so nie gedacht waren und auch nicht wirklich das wahre sind. Aber das ist der Casual-Part. Die Spiele werden "Spielerfreundlicher" gemacht, damit man sich nicht durch X Guides wurschteln muss, sondern auch so relativ gut vorran kommt.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und dann werde ich mit lauter schicken Fähigkeiten zugeballert, darf aber nur 4 in die Leiste legen.
> Da ist so wie in an nem leckeren riesigen kalten Büffet wo ich nur 4 Sachen auf den Teller packen darf. Pfui pfui


Naja, das ist Geschmackssache. Manchmal wäre die eine oder andere Fähigkeit mehr ok... Aber wäre es dann wieder fair wenn der eine es schafft drölfzig Fähigkeiten zu nutzen weil er ja so gut mit Maus/Tastatur umgehen kann und der andere schafft vielleicht nur zehn? Wieder was was der "Spielerfreundlichkeit" zum Opfer fiel. Trotzdem finde ich auch hier, dass es recht angenehm gemacht wurde.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und nebenbei bemerkt, als das erstemal eine Fledermaus beim Versterben einen Turmschild droppte musste ich herzhaft lachen.
> Nachdem Titan Quest das schon abgeschafft hatte, dachte ich diese Zeiten hätten wir hinter uns


Naja, es ist halt ein Spiel. Ich sage ja immer, wer Realismus will, soll das im realen Leben suchen oder in Simulatoren. Ich spiele Spiele weil sie eben nicht realitätsnah sind. 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Schmied ist, da er Zufallsprodukte herstellt Unsinn und wird von mir ignoriert.


Ja, das mit dem Schmied ist recht doof. Aber ansonsten könnte man sich ja einfach super-Equip herstellen und müsste garnicht mehr farmen.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ich meine Kamera nur in zwei Stufen zommen darf ist völlig unverständlich.
> Das ich sie nicht selber drehen darf kann ich noch einsehen, ist aber trotzdem schade.


Mir gefällt das. Ein bisschen drehen und mehr Zoomen wäre vielleicht ok. Aber warum unnötiges in ein Spiel packen wenn es auch so funktioniert?



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Insgesamt ein nettes Spiel, das deutlich überhypt wurde.
> Ich werds noch weiterzocken, freu mich aber auf Torchlight 2.
> Titan Quest bleibt weiter für mich persönlich die Genre Referenz


Das sind dann die Geschmäcker die sich spalten. Bis jetzt hat mich kein Hack'n'Slay so überzeugt wie die Diablo-Reihe (bis auf DungeonSiege 1 und 2, das Gruppensystem ist einfach geil).

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juli 2012)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand: Dämonenjägerin Hölle Akt1, diverse Twinks darunter.
> Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad möchte ich aber gar nicht viel sagen, da ich son richtiger Casualzocker bin und als Maßstab daher gar nícht dienen kann.
> Wenn ich tatsächlich Hölle Akt2 sehen sollte, wäre ich schon restlos glücklich. Inferno wird mir sicherlich für immer verwehrt bleiben, aber das ist auch völlig ok.


Hölle ist nicht schwer, erst recht nicht mit dem DH. Ein paar kleine Tipps, die auch von jedem "Casulazocker" wie Du Dich bezeichnest, eingehalten werden können:
- Hölle Akt 2 ist angenehm mit ca. 54 - 56
- sieh zu dass Du spätestens in Akt 3 60 wirst, damit wird grad Akt 4 deutlich einfacher zu handhaben
- geh ins AH (wenns denn irgendwann nochmal aktiv wird) und kauf Dir eine 60er Waffe mit 10er Stufenreduzierung, das gibt RICHTIG Schadenszuwachs



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und dann werde ich mit lauter schicken Fähigkeiten zugeballert, darf aber nur 4 in die Leiste legen.
> Da ist so wie in an nem leckeren riesigen kalten Büffet wo ich nur 4 Sachen auf den Teller packen darf. Pfui pfui


Das ist schon ok. Sonst wäre es erstens zu überladen und zweitens viel zu einfach, da man auf wirklich jede Situation ohne groß nachzudenken das Passende immer parat hätte. So wie es ist wird man immer mal wieder zum rumprobieren animiert und das ist schließlich der einzige nennenswerte Vorteil gegenüber einem Punktesystem/ Talentbaum.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und nebenbei bemerkt, als das erstemal eine Fledermaus beim Versterben einen Turmschild droppte musste ich herzhaft lachen.
> Nachdem Titan Quest das schon abgeschafft hatte, dachte ich diese Zeiten hätten wir hinter uns


Naja, ich hab auch lange Titan Quest gespielt, aber das Droppsystem hat mir nicht so recht zugesagt. Es hat zwar einerseits den Vorteil dass man gezielt eine Gegnerart farmen kann wenn man bspw. ein Schild haben will, andererseits beschränkt es Farmruns eben darauf. Und ich bin dahingehend lieber ungebunden und überlasse es gern dem Zufall was so droppt. Ist wohl Ansichtssache.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ich meine Kamera nur in zwei Stufen zommen darf ist völlig unverständlich.
> Das ich sie nicht selber drehen darf kann ich noch einsehen, ist aber trotzdem schade.


Mal Torchlight gespielt? Man ist ständig am nachjustieren der freien Zoomstufen, zumindest ging es mir so. Ich mag den festen Winkel in D3, bei mir in 1680 x 1050 bietet er alle Übersicht die man braucht. Und wo es nötig ist (Belial Phase 3) zoomt sie ja automatisch raus. Find es schon ordentlich gelöst wie es ist. Die Nahansicht ist zudem wohl nur dazu gedacht, seinen Char ingame mal aus der Nähe zu sehen.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Titan Quest bleibt weiter für mich persönlich die Genre Referenz


Referenz auf jeden Fall in punkto Skillsystem. Das ist genauso frei wie in D3, aber deutlich reizvoller. Ingame den Talentbaum wählen und dann frei mit einem zweiten kombinieren, das war echt klasse. Warum sich nicht mal wer daran orientiert ist mir ein Rätsel, es ist das beste System was ich in Hack & Slays je gesehen hab, besser als D2/ Sacred und wie sie alle heißen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiteres positives Merkmal aus Titan Quest (und/ oder WoW) - erweiterbares Inventar durch Taschen welche beim Levelaufstieg freigeschalten werden. Hätte ich auch gern in D3, auch wenn das Stadtportal unendlich nutzbar ist. War ja in früheren Varianten anno 2008/ 2009 auch mal angedacht, zumindest eine Unterteilung in Equip, Tränke etc. Hätten sie ruhig belassen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder eine Verkaufsmöglichkeit wie in Sacred 2, direkt aus dem Inventar heraus. Ach gibt so vieles auf der Wunschliste.^^


----------



## Novane (4. Juli 2012)

Ich finde Diablo gar nicht mal sooooo schwer.
Es ist allerdings sehr fordernd.
Ich spiele einen Mönch und bin grade in Akt 3 Inferno angelant.
Im AH habe ich mir lediglich eine Waffe mit einem DPS von 780 gekauft (1,4 Attackspeed), weil sie einen Sockel hatte.

Klar als Mönch bin ich eh ein Stehaufmännchen da ich sehr viel Oh-shit buttons besitze.
Aber selbst als Range (ich spiele öfters mit einem Freund zusammen der jedes mal gestorben ist in Akt 2.)
Er hält schon 2-3 Treffer aus, aber hat dann keine Ressource zum Leben auffüllen.
Ich empfehle jedem Life on Hit oder Ausrüstung mit Lifereg.
Bisher habe konnte ich jeden Elitepack zerlegen, was aber nicht allein an der Ausrüstung liegt, sondern auch am Movement.
Ich halte selbst 5-6 Schläge aus und die sind bei einem Blocker, Vereist, Aufseher, Feuerketten oder Schnell und je nach Gegner Typ sehr sehr schnell erreicht.
Movement ist das A und O!
Wenn ich doof stehen bleibe hab ich verloren, wenn ich nicht hin und wieder 10-15 Sekunde wegrenne wegen Cooldowns hab ich auch verloren.
Mit besserem Gear wirds logischerweise einfacher, aber ab einem Gewissen Stand kann man locker alles legen.

(Für Mönche gebe ich mal meine Werte hier rein)

1300 Geschick
30k Life
32% Ausweichen
x Rüstung 
13k DPS
400 LoH
350 Liferegg
500 Resi auf alles

Momentane Skillung, für erhöhtes Überleben mit schwächeren Mitgliedern

Akt 2 Inferno Mönch Skillung

Alternativ, kann man auch ein anderes Mantra nehmen oder den rechtsklick durch einen AOE oder Begleiter ersetzen

Mit dieser Skillung hat man auf Akt 2 absolut keine Probleme! 
Ich stehe lässig in Gegnergruppen drin, krieg mächtig auf die Mütze, werde gefeart, gefrostet, geblockt etc.
Man muss halt auch n bisschen defensiver sein, aber warum 5-6k mehr Schaden haben wenn ich im Endeffekt
nicht sterbe, weniger wegrennen muss und unterm Strich gleich lange für Elites brauche?


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ich erwähne es hier nochmal: Die Punkte selber zu verteilen wurde abgeschafft da es am Ende eh DIE EINE BESTE SKILLMÖGLICHKEIT geben würde, die irgendwer berechnet hat und die hätten dann alle die aufpassen würden und andere hätten vielleicht was halbwegs gutes bis total kaputtes. Deswegen haben sie genau das rausgenommen.
> Ja die Runen sind ein wenig komisch. Ich stehe auch auf die alten Skilltrees, darauf mal kranke Hybride auszuprobieren, die vielleicht so nie gedacht waren und auch nicht wirklich das wahre sind. Aber das ist der Casual-Part. Die Spiele werden "Spielerfreundlicher" gemacht, damit man sich nicht durch X Guides wurschteln muss, sondern auch so relativ gut vorran kommt.


Hast Du auch mal Diablo 2 gespielt? Je nach Skillung konnte man seinen Char komplett unterschiedlich spielen. Da waren sogar Nahkampf-Zauberer und sowas möglich. Genau daher war die Punkteverteilung fantastisch, weils eben, im Gegensatz zu jetzt, verschiedene Möglichkeiten gab, seinen Char zu skillen.


----------



## Murfy (4. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hast Du auch mal Diablo 2 gespielt? Je nach Skillung konnte man seinen Char komplett unterschiedlich spielen. Da waren sogar Nahkampf-Zauberer und sowas möglich. Genau daher war die Punkteverteilung fantastisch, weils eben, im Gegensatz zu jetzt, verschiedene Möglichkeiten gab, seinen Char zu skillen.



Ja habe ich.
Habe mich wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt.

Es ging hier um die Punkte in Int, Str, Vit und Agi. Klar waren die dann je nach Skillung unterschiedlich. Doch meist lief es darauf hinaus "Str + Agi bis zum Max fürs nötige Gear, Rest in Vit".

Das wäre jetzt bei D3 wahrscheinlich nicht anders... Vlt 50/50 Mainstat und Vit oder als Glascanon 100% ins Mainstat.

mfg


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hast Du auch mal Diablo 2 gespielt? Je nach Skillung konnte man seinen Char komplett unterschiedlich spielen. Da waren sogar Nahkampf-Zauberer und sowas möglich. Genau daher war die Punkteverteilung fantastisch, weils eben, im Gegensatz zu jetzt, verschiedene Möglichkeiten gab, seinen Char zu skillen.



Es geht um die Attributspunkte und diese mußte man richtig verteilen, wenn man später auf Hölle nicht merken wollte, daß der Char unspielbar ist. Deswegen hat man die Punkte einfach stur nach Guide verteilt, was keinen Unterschied zur automatischen Verteilung macht, ausser das man nichts falsch machen kann. 


Skillpunkte ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema. Bei D3 hat man sich für ein anderes System entschieden. Jedes System hat nunmal Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## win3ermute (4. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ich erwähne es hier nochmal: Die Punkte selber zu verteilen wurde abgeschafft da es am Ende eh DIE EINE BESTE SKILLMÖGLICHKEIT geben würde, die irgendwer berechnet hat und die hätten dann alle die aufpassen würden und andere hätten vielleicht was halbwegs gutes bis total kaputtes. Deswegen haben sie genau das rausgenommen.



Jetzt hat man halt DIE EINE BESTE SKILLMÖGLICHKEIT automatisch, statt wie früher Wettbewerbe starten zu können, wer die meisten unverteilten Skillpunkte hat oder selbst herumtüfteln zu können. Außerdem mußten die Entwickler sich so nicht ein System einfallen lassen, das unterschiedliche Attributsverteilungen möglich macht.


----------



## Murfy (4. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> [...] statt wie früher Wettbewerbe starten zu können, wer die meisten unverteilten Skillpunkte hat oder selbst herumtüfteln zu können. Außerdem mußten die Entwickler sich so nicht ein System einfallen lassen, das unterschiedliche Attributsverteilungen möglich macht.



Interessanter Wettbewerb, an dem ich niemals teilnehmen würde.
Und ich denke der Großteil der Spielerschaft wird die Punkte sofort ausgeben und nicht ewig warten.

Und das mit dem System ist Mist. Das ist eine Arbeit von weniger als einer Stunde etwas automatisch ablaufen zu lassen oder es einzustellen dass es per Klicks selbst verteilt wird. Das sind hier nur statische Punkte, keine kryptisch dynamischen Werte.

mfg


----------



## win3ermute (4. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Interessanter Wettbewerb, an dem ich niemals teilnehmen würde.
> Und ich denke der Großteil der Spielerschaft wird die Punkte sofort ausgeben und nicht ewig warten.



Was andere machen, kann mir grundsätzlich völlig egal sein - ich richte meine persönliche Bewertung von Spielmöglichkeiten nicht danach aus, was eine Masse toll findet oder nach der Wirtschaflichkeit für ein Unternehmen. 



> Und das mit dem System ist Mist. Das ist eine Arbeit von weniger als einer Stunde etwas automatisch ablaufen zu lassen oder es einzustellen dass es per Klicks selbst verteilt wird. Das sind hier nur statische Punkte, keine kryptisch dynamischen Werte.



Da hast Du mich falsch verstanden: Ich meinte ein neues System, das unterschiedliche Attributs-Verteilungen sinnvoll macht. Natürlich ist sowas schwierig - aber dafür werden Spielentwickler eben bezahlt, daß die sich was ausdenken und umsetzen.


----------



## Murfy (4. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Was andere machen, kann mir grundsätzlich völlig egal sein - ich richte meine persönliche Bewertung von Spielmöglichkeiten nicht danach aus, was eine Masse toll findet oder nach der Wirtschaflichkeit für ein Unternehmen.


Jo, aber leider richten sich die Unternehmen nach der Masse, deswegen ist diese Lösung "Die richtige Lösung".



win3ermute schrieb:


> Da hast Du mich falsch verstanden: Ich meinte ein neues System, das unterschiedliche Attributs-Verteilungen sinnvoll macht. Natürlich ist sowas schwierig - aber dafür werden Spielentwickler eben bezahlt, daß die sich was ausdenken und umsetzen.


Na das würde ich gerne mal von dir hören. Einfach in den Raum werfen ein gutes System zu entwickeln dass etwas möglich machen soll ist einfach. Versuch selbst auf eine Idee zur Lösung zu kommen und nenn die.
Und nicht auf Entwickler abwälzen. Es wurde getestet, was genau weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber das was jetzt der Stand ist ist wohl genau das was gut funktioniert und nichts anderes.

mfg


----------



## win3ermute (4. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Jo, aber leider richten sich die Unternehmen nach der Masse, deswegen ist diese Lösung "Die richtige Lösung".



Eher nach der vermeintlichen Masse. Und natürlich nach dem "kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner".



> Na das würde ich gerne mal von dir hören. Einfach in den Raum werfen ein gutes System zu entwickeln dass etwas möglich machen soll ist einfach. Versuch selbst auf eine Idee zur Lösung zu kommen und nenn die.



Gerne. Stell' mich ein, bezahl' mich, dann fange ich an. 



> Und nicht auf Entwickler abwälzen. Es wurde getestet, was genau weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber das was jetzt der Stand ist ist wohl genau das was gut funktioniert und nichts anderes.



Deshalb sind auch so viele unzufrieden mit dem, was am Ende als "Diablo 3" verkauft wurde, weil alles so gut funktioniert.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Interessanter Wettbewerb, an dem ich niemals teilnehmen würde.
> Und ich denke der Großteil der Spielerschaft wird die Punkte sofort ausgeben und nicht ewig warten.


Ich hab in D2 bei jedem neuen Char die Punkte gesammelt und Akt 1 normal immer bis kurz vor Andariel punktlos gespielt.  Das ging, recht gut sogar. Zu groß war die Angst die Dinger falsch zu verteilen. War auch nicht gerade das optimale System. In Torchlight und D2 sieht man halt die Schwachpunkte, denn einiges war stinklangweilig. Das Problem dabei ist doch: Man hat bspw. eine Fähigkeit freigeschalten. Dann verbessert man die mittels eben der Punkte-Upgrades. Das heißt man macht 10 - 20 Level nix anderes als Punkt für Punkt in die gewünschte Fähigkeit zu setzen, um deren Schaden um x Prozent zu erhöhen. Natürlich hab ich mich gefreut, als meine Kick-Assassine Tigerschlag endlich auf max 20 hatte. Aber: Aufregend ist anders. Und trotzdem mag ich Talentbäume, wenn sie denn gut sind.

Ach ja, meine geliebte Kickse, offensichtliches Vorbild für das Combosystem vom Schurken/ Feral in WoW: Tigerschlag für Schaden auf 3 Orbs, dann Kobraschlag auf 3 Orbs für dick Life- und Manaleech und dann mit Drachenschwanz beide auslösen, da stand nix mehr. *schmacht* Ich hab D2 noch auf einem alten Rechner, da juckt es glatt mal wieder in den Fingern.^^


----------



## Murfy (4. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Eher nach der vermeintlichen Masse. Und natürlich nach dem "kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner".


Ich bezweifel stark dass sie ein Spiel rausbringen wollten dass nur einem Bestimmten Kreis passt, sondern eher der großen Masse gefällt.
Schlussendlich geht es ums Geld und da sind mehr Spieler = mehr Geld.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Gerne. Stell' mich ein, bezahl' mich, dann fange ich an.


Wie bereits erwähnt, wälz das nicht auf die Entwickler ab. Ja, sie werden bezahlt. Aber sie machen auch was dafür. Hey, mir gefallen Skilltrees auch mehr und auch in WoW dass das jetzt alles über den Haufen geworfen wird ist nicht gerade mein Geschmack, aber wenn die Entwickler, die dafür bezahlt werden, finden dass es so besser sein wird, dann werden die sich wohl was dabei gedacht haben.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Deshalb sind auch so viele unzufrieden mit dem, was am Ende als "Diablo 3" verkauft wurde, weil alles so gut funktioniert.


Ich will dich hier nicht angreifen, also versteh' mich bitte nicht falsch.
Aber deine Argumente wirken sehr nach "Es ist nicht so wie ich es haben wollte, deswegen ist es nicht gut.".
So viele sind unzufrieden? Den Großteil den ich mitbekommen ist dass viele Leute einen haufen Spaß haben, der teilweise nur durch Bugs und den für viele zu hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad gemildert werden.
Ansonsten haben die meisten großen Spaß. Klar liegt ein Spiel, das kein MMO ist, nach den ersten paar Wochen erstmal wieder in der Ecke, man hat genug davon. Doch auf meiner F-Liste kommen die Leute immer mal wieder on und spielen eine Runde und das sicher nicht weil ihnen das Spiel keinen Spaß macht.

mfg


EDIT:


Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich hab in D2 bei jedem neuen Char die Punkte gesammelt und Akt 1 normal immer bis kurz vor Andariel punktlos gespielt.  Das ging, recht gut sogar. Zu groß war die Angst die Dinger falsch zu verteilen. War auch nicht gerade das optimale System. In Torchlight und D2 sieht man halt die Schwachpunkte, denn einiges war stinklangweilig. Das Problem dabei ist doch: Man hat bspw. eine Fähigkeit freigeschalten. Dann verbessert man die mittels eben der Punkte-Upgrades. Das heißt man macht 10 - 20 Level nix anderes als Punkt für Punkt in die gewünschte Fähigkeit zu setzen, um deren Schaden um x Prozent zu erhöhen. Natürlich hab ich mich gefreut, als meine Kick-Assassine Tigerschlag endlich auf max 20 hatte. Aber: Aufregend ist anders. Und trotzdem mag ich Talentbäume, wenn sie denn gut sind.Fingern.^^


Wie bereits erwähnt mag ich Skillbäume auch. Aber hier geht es mir primär um die Punkte für Int, Str, Vit und Agi, nicht um Skillpunkte für Fähigkeiten. 
Da konntest du nämlich einfach die Punkte direkt ausgeben. Habe letztens einen Druid neu angefangen mit einem Kollegen, vorher einen Guide angeguckt. Dort gesehen X Punkte in Str fürs Equip und den Rest in Vit. Also habe ich im 2 Level-Takt immer erst 5 in Str und dann 5 in Vit gepackt bis ich die Str fürs Equip hatte und von da an nur noch in Vit. Wirklich interessant war daran echt nichts.

mfg


----------



## win3ermute (4. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich hab D2 noch auf einem alten Rechner, da juckt es glatt mal wieder in den Fingern.^^



Ich hab es auf meinen "Arbeits-Laptop" installiert - läuft einwandfrei. Grafikeinstellung sollte man "Direct Draw" und zusätzlich noch einen Kompatibilitätsmodus einstellen; dann kein Problem auf modernen Maschinen. Der Spaß war umgehend wieder da.

Mach hin .


----------



## floppydrive (4. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich hab es auf meinen "Arbeits-Laptop" installiert - läuft einwandfrei. Grafikeinstellung sollte man "Direct Draw" und zusätzlich noch einen Kompatibilitätsmodus einstellen; dann kein Problem auf modernen Maschinen. Der Spaß war umgehend wieder da.
> 
> Mach hin .



Arbeite mal lieber, faules Pack


----------



## win3ermute (4. Juli 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Arbeite mal lieber, faules Pack





Es ist nicht das Laptop für die Arbeit, sondern eine reine Arbeitsmaschine; kein Spielelaptop.


----------



## Bandit 1 (4. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Akt 2 ist wohl weiterhin nicht balanced worden richtig ?
> Ich hab als Mönch gebufft 58000 Leben, fast 9000 Rüstung, und 550 Resis und ich bin freeloot für die Elites.
> Der Butcher hingegen war schwachsinnig einfach...



Ich finde auch die Endbosse und alles was Lila ist, ist ein Witz. Die Championpacks sind teilweise 100x schwerer.

Vereist, Blocker, Vortex, (dann irgenwas das auf dem Boden rumnerft^^) und ich bin tot. (Also ab Akt 2)

Ich hab mit meinem Schrei bis zu 800 Resi, 1000 Lifesteal, und 30 K Leben weil ich halt auf meine 15 K DPS wollte.
Wenn diese Kombo kommt, kann ich nur eins....

...rennen.


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt mag ich Skillbäume auch. Aber hier geht es mir primär um die Punkte für Int, Str, Vit und Agi, nicht um Skillpunkte für Fähigkeiten.
> Da konntest du nämlich einfach die Punkte direkt ausgeben. Habe letztens einen Druid neu angefangen mit einem Kollegen, vorher einen Guide angeguckt. Dort gesehen X Punkte in Str fürs Equip und den Rest in Vit. Also habe ich im 2 Level-Takt immer erst 5 in Str und dann 5 in Vit gepackt bis ich die Str fürs Equip hatte und von da an nur noch in Vit. Wirklich interessant war daran echt nichts.


Nur dass Du vielleicht Deinen zweiten Druiden nicht nach dem nullachtfünfzehn-Guide-Schema spielen möchtest, und daher die Punkte anders verteilst. Ich hab keinen einzigen meiner Chars gleich wie den andern geskillt, sondern immer nach der Spielart, wie ich ihn spielte. Ehrlich gesagt wär ich enorm froh, wenn ich in D3 die Punkte anders verteilen könnte. Beispielsweise nen Mönch ohne Int, ohne Str, nur so wenig Vit wie möglich und den Rest auf Dex. Den zweiten Mönch dafür mit ausreichend Dex, ohne Str und ner anständigen Menge auf Vit und Int oder sonstwie. Wäre doch schön. Natürlich hätte man im System auch einbauen können, dass die Punkte standardmässig automatisch verteilt werden, ausser man schaltets im Menu aus. So wären auch die Leute zufrieden, die sich daran stören. 

Edit: Oder sag mir sonst mal: Welchen Grund gibts, ne Charakterklasse ein zweites Mal hochzuspielen? Ich seh momentan absolut keinen. Ja natürlich der bescheuerte Erfolg...aber sonst?


----------



## Murfy (4. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Oder sag mir sonst mal: Welchen Grund gibts, ne Charakterklasse ein zweites Mal hochzuspielen? Ich seh momentan absolut keinen. Ja natürlich der bescheuerte Erfolg...aber sonst?



Ich sehe da auch keinen. Aber ich gehöre auch zu der Gatung Spieler die Klassen prinzipiell nicht gerne 2 mal hochspielt.
Lieber umskill-Möglichkeiten etc. wenn man die Levelcap erreicht hat.

Eine Klasse so oft hochzuspielen dass ich jede Skillmöglichkeit mal durchgetestet habe ist mir leider viel zu Zeitaufwendig. Anderen macht es Spaß, mir nicht.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nur dass Du vielleicht Deinen zweiten Druiden nicht nach dem nullachtfünfzehn-Guide-Schema spielen möchtest, und daher die Punkte anders verteilst.


Nö. Hatte auch in D2 nicht 2mal dieselbe Klasse. Hab alle mal die ersten Level angezockt in verschiedenen Skillungen und dann entschieden was mir gefällt und was nicht. Und was nicht gefiel wurde rigoros gelöscht. Druide in Werbär z.B., total ätzend. Oder die Fallen-Assa. Oder Necro komplett auf Skelette ausgelegt. Mit dem bin ich sogar mal bis zu Dia gekommen (wie ich so an Duriel vorbeikam weiß ich bis heute nicht). Der hat allerdings einmal gezwinkert, dann waren die Skelette down trotz geskillter Verstärkungen und ich konnte den Nec löschen weil ich Dia natürlich nicht down bekam. Hab ich da gejubelt weil alles umsonst war und ich von vorn anfangen durfte? Nein, das hat mich angekotzt. Dann lieber in hc verrecken als nur wegen einem falschen Build den Char in die Tonne treten. War also, wie gesagt, auch nicht immer das gelbe vom Ei.

Mein Ziel in D3: Irgendwann alle Klassen auf 60. Dann hab ich alles an Skills gesehen und das reicht mir, ich muss nicht jede Klasse 100x hochzocken, nur weil man 3 Talentpunkte mal anders setzt als im Build zuvor. DH und Monk sind schon, aktuell WD in Arbeit. Wiz und Barb auch auf kleinem Level vorhanden, aber die müssen erstmal warten.


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2012)

Grad im Battle.Net konnte man gut für die Stellen, an denen man nicht weiterkam, jemanden einladen, der half. Ein Weiterkommen war auch mit verskilltem Char gut möglich, wenn man ihm mit den andern Chars ein Bisschen Ausrüstung zuschieben konnte. Erst ab Hell wurds dann halt schwierig.
Übrigens nervte ich mich nur über den ersten verskillten Char, danach kannte man das schon und falls man tatsächlich wieder nen Char verskillt hatte, wars egal. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte man Spass damit gehabt und nun gabs halt nen neuen, den man anders skillte. Ich fand das toll.

Ausserdem gibts mittlerweile sogar die Möglichkeit, die Attribute zu resetten. So wies heute bei D2 ist, find ichs ehrlich gesagt auch recht gut. Nun kann man zum leveln ne beliebige Zauber-Kombination benutzen und sobald man mal so lvl 50-60 ist, umskillen.
Wenn ich heute einlogge finde ich noch 3 Accounts mit jeweils 8 Chars. Gut, eineinhalb Accounts dienen zum Lagern der Gegenstände, aber die andern 12 Chars sind unterschiedlich geskillte und equipte Chars. Genau daher ist Diablo 2 auch nach zig Jahren heute noch extrem spannend, währenddem Diablo 3 1-2 Monate nach Release bereits öde ist, nämlich zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem man Inferno 4 durchgespielt hat. Danach gibts einfach nichts mehr zu tun. Klar, 4 andere Chars hochziehn, aber das dauert ja auch nicht wahnsinnig lange.

Du schreibst es ja auch: Alle Chars auf 60 und Inferno durch, dann Sense mit dem Spiel. Schade, ich hätt ehrlich gesagt von D3 ne ähnliche Langzeitmotivation wie von D2 gewünscht. Irgendwie scheint mir aber, wollen die Leute heute gar keine Langzeitmotivation mehr in nem Spiel. Wenn man sich mal anschaut, dass es mittlerweile Vollpreis-Releases gibt, die man in 8 Stunden durchspielt, wird mir echt schlecht. Dann sind die meistens so extrem mies, weil zum hundertsten Mal von anderen Spielen kopiert, dass man sie nie und nimmer ein zweites Mal durchspielen würde. Wirtschaftssimulationen scheinen da die einzigen Ausnahmen zu sein.

Edit: In Diablo 2 war der Weg zum Ziel der Spielinhalt und nicht das möglichst schnelle Erreichen des Ziels.


----------



## Murfy (4. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nö. Hatte auch in D2 nicht 2mal dieselbe Klasse. Hab alle mal die ersten Level angezockt in verschiedenen Skillungen und dann entschieden was mir gefällt und was nicht. Und was nicht gefiel wurde rigoros gelöscht. Druide in Werbär z.B., total ätzend. Oder die Fallen-Assa. Oder Necro komplett auf Skelette ausgelegt. Mit dem bin ich sogar mal bis zu Dia gekommen (wie ich so an Duriel vorbeikam weiß ich bis heute nicht). Der hat allerdings einmal gezwinkert, dann waren die Skelette down trotz geskillter Verstärkungen und ich konnte den Nec löschen weil ich Dia natürlich nicht down bekam. Hab ich da gejubelt weil alles umsonst war und ich von vorn anfangen durfte? Nein, das hat mich angekotzt. Dann lieber in hc verrecken als nur wegen einem falschen Build den Char in die Tonne treten. War also, wie gesagt, auch nicht immer das gelbe vom Ei.
> 
> Mein Ziel in D3: Irgendwann alle Klassen auf 60. Dann hab ich alles an Skills gesehen und das reicht mir, ich muss nicht jede Klasse 100x hochzocken, nur weil man 3 Talentpunkte mal anders setzt als im Build zuvor. DH und Monk sind schon, aktuell WD in Arbeit. Wiz und Barb auch auf kleinem Level vorhanden, aber die müssen erstmal warten.



Sehe ich auch so.



Und @Davatar:

Ich sehe in Diablo wirklich keine "Langzeitmotivation". Ich würde nie ein Spiel (dass sich nicht verändert, bzw. mit neuem Content daherkommt) über Jahre hin spielen, weil es einfach öde wird. Diablo 2 war für mich genauso wie Diablo 3 jetzt. Anfangs richtig geil, dann ein tolles Spiel um es immer mal wieder zu zocken.

Etwas ohnes wirkliches Ende oder richtige Ziele zu spielen... das ähnelt mir zu sehr einem Glücksspiel...
Ich spiele ein Spiel solange es Spaß macht, dann höre ich auf und falls es später nochmal Spaß macht, spiele ich es wieder eine Runde.

mfg


----------



## MrDreamJ (4. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem Stimme ich zu...


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Übrigens nervte ich mich nur über den ersten verskillten Char, danach kannte man das schon und falls man tatsächlich wieder nen Char verskillt hatte, wars egal. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte man Spass damit gehabt und nun gabs halt nen neuen, den man anders skillte. Ich fand das toll.


Die "Langzeitmotivation" setzte also auf das Fehlen einer Komfortfunktion. In dem Fall die nichtvorhandene Möglichkeit, umzuskillen. Selbst Blizzard hat irgendwann eingesehen dass das nicht Sinn und Zweck sein kann und hat eine solche Möglichkeit nachträglich eingebaut. Deiner Logik nach müsste man also in Diablo 3 wiederum ein Umskillen unmöglich machen und somit gezwungen werden (ob man will oder nicht) einen neuen Char anzufangen, sollte der vorige so verskillt sein, dass ein Weiterkommen unmöglich scheint. Dir mag das Spaß machen, in meiner Welt sieht gutes Spieldesign jedoch anders aus.



Davatar schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibts mittlerweile sogar die Möglichkeit, die Attribute zu resetten. So wies heute bei D2 ist, find ichs ehrlich gesagt auch recht gut. Nun kann man zum leveln ne beliebige Zauber-Kombination benutzen und sobald man mal so lvl 50-60 ist, umskillen.


Also dasselbe was man Diablo 3 macht. Nur findest Du es in D2 gut und in D3 nicht? Warum? Weil auf der einen Packung eine 2 steht und auf der anderen eine 3?



Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute einlogge finde ich noch 3 Accounts mit jeweils 8 Chars. Gut, eineinhalb Accounts dienen zum Lagern der Gegenstände, aber die andern 12 Chars sind unterschiedlich geskillte und equipte Chars. Genau daher ist Diablo 2 auch nach zig Jahren heute noch extrem spannend, währenddem Diablo 3 1-2 Monate nach Release bereits öde ist, nämlich zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem man Inferno 4 durchgespielt hat.


Wie wir gerade festgestellt haben, wäre es bei D2 dasselbe in Grün gewesen, wenn es diese künstliche Beschränkung nicht gegeben hätte. Eine Nahkampfsorc, worauf sich ja hier und anderswo immer gern berufen wird, kannst Du auch heute noch basteln. Nur wenn die Dir nicht mehr gefällt bist Du nicht mehr gezwungen, einen neuen Char hochzuziehen, sondern wählst einfach andere Talente. Skandal.



Davatar schrieb:


> Du schreibst es ja auch: Alle Chars auf 60 und Inferno durch, dann Sense mit dem Spiel.


Wo steht das? Lies bitte nochmal richtig. Sense mit dem Spiel ist Deine Sichtweise, nicht meine. Ich habe nach wie vor allabendlich meinen Spaß in D3. Drehe gern Farmrunden mit meiner Main (DH) in Akt 1, weil das mit passabler Ausrüstung wirklich flüssiges Hack 'n Slay ist. Progresse nach Lust und Laune Akt 2, um voranzukommen. Macht nicht ganz soviel Spaß wie A1, weil unangenehmes Gegnerdesign (auch nach 1.0.3, zumindest für mich), aber ich komme stetig voran. Nebenher twinken, um wie gesagt die Klassen nach und nach hochzuziehen. Es stecken bereits hunderte Stunden in diesem Spiel und nach jetzigem Stand werden noch etliche hundert folgen. Alles ohne Monatsgebühren, super Sache. Und das macht Spaß. MIR macht es Spaß und das ist das Einzige was für mich zählt. Wenn Du es anders siehst, ist das Dein gutes Recht, aber das gilt halt ebenso für Dich selbst. Also wenn das nicht nach spielerischer Motivation klingt... und wer keine mehr hat, spielt was anderes. So einfach ist das.

Nebenbei mal allgemein bemerkt: Geht es nur mir so oder droppen Mittwochs nach dem Patch bessere Sachen als den ganzen Rest der "ID" (als alter WoWler ist mein Wochenrythmus beim zocken in der Zählweise von Mittwoch bis Mittwoch^^)? Hab gestern abend etliche nette Teile gefunden, soviel wie die letzten Tage zusammen nicht. Einige fürs AH und sogar tolle Stiefel mit iLevel 63 und klasse Werten für meinen eigenen Char. Vorigen Mittwoch genauso. Ich orakel mal dass es ab heute nicht mehr so gut laufen wird, bis nächsten Mittwoch halt. Aberglaube ick hör Dir trapsen.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Die "Langzeitmotivation" setzte also auf das Fehlen einer Komfortfunktion. In dem Fall die nichtvorhandene Möglichkeit, umzuskillen. Selbst Blizzard hat irgendwann eingesehen dass das nicht Sinn und Zweck sein kann und hat eine solche Möglichkeit nachträglich eingebaut. Deiner Logik nach müsste man also in Diablo 3 wiederum ein Umskillen unmöglich machen und somit gezwungen werden (ob man will oder nicht) einen neuen Char anzufangen, sollte der vorige so verskillt sein, dass ein Weiterkommen unmöglich scheint. Dir mag das Spaß machen, in meiner Welt sieht gutes Spieldesign jedoch anders aus.


Oh nein, die Langzeitmotivation fehlt wegen folgenden Dingen:
- Kein Skillsystem
- Keine zufällig generierten Karten
- Mieses Lootsystem
- Mieses Farmsystem

Und ich hab bereits geschrieben, dass man heute in D2 umskillen kann und das auf ne sehr angenehme Art und Weise, aber so, dass Zweit- und Drittchars immernoch Sinn machen. Die hätte man locker für D3 übernehmen können.



> Also dasselbe was man Diablo 3 macht. Nur findest Du es in D2 gut und in D3 nicht? Warum? Weil auf der einen Packung eine 2 steht und auf der anderen eine 3?


Du verstehst mich falsch. In D3 kann man jederzeit die Talente ändern wie man will. Man kann aber weder die Attribute, noch das Equipment auf die Talente ausrichten. In D2 kann man das jedoch. Dort machts nen extremen Unterschied, ob man nun beispielsweise Ausrüstung mit zusätzlichem Feuer- oder Blitzschaden anhat, weil dann eben die verschiedenen Talente unterschiedlich spielbar sind. Man kann den Char viel individueller gestalten, weil man eben Attribute, Talente und Ausrüstung hat und diese je Zusammenstellung unterschiedlich spielbar sind. In D3 hingegen spielts absolut keine Rolle, was für ne Ausrüstung ich anhabe. Die Talente verhalten sich immer ganz genau gleich.



> Wie wir gerade festgestellt haben, wäre es bei D2 dasselbe in Grün gewesen, wenn es diese künstliche Beschränkung nicht gegeben hätte. Eine Nahkampfsorc, worauf sich ja hier und anderswo immer gern berufen wird, kannst Du auch heute noch basteln. Nur wenn die Dir nicht mehr gefällt bist Du nicht mehr gezwungen, einen neuen Char hochzuziehen, sondern wählst einfach andere Talente. Skandal.


Wie wir gerade festgestellt haben, ist dieser Abschnitt somit hinfällig.




> Wo steht das? Lies bitte nochmal richtig. Sense mit dem Spiel ist Deine Sichtweise, nicht meine. Ich habe nach wie vor allabendlich meinen Spaß in D3. Drehe gern Farmrunden mit meiner Main (DH) in Akt 1, weil das mit passabler Ausrüstung wirklich flüssiges Hack 'n Slay ist. Progresse nach Lust und Laune Akt 2, um voranzukommen. Macht nicht ganz soviel Spaß wie A1, weil unangenehmes Gegnerdesign (auch nach 1.0.3, zumindest für mich), aber ich komme stetig voran. Nebenher twinken, um wie gesagt die Klassen nach und nach hochzuziehen. Es stecken bereits hunderte Stunden in diesem Spiel und nach jetzigem Stand werden noch etliche hundert folgen. Alles ohne Monatsgebühren, super Sache. Und das macht Spaß. MIR macht es Spaß und das ist das Einzige was für mich zählt. Wenn Du es anders siehst, ist das Dein gutes Recht, aber das gilt halt ebenso für Dich selbst. Also wenn das nicht nach spielerischer Motivation klingt... und wer keine mehr hat, spielt was anderes. So einfach ist das.


Hier steht das und zwar genau so wie ichs geschrieben hab:





> Mein Ziel in D3: Irgendwann alle Klassen auf 60. Dann hab ich alles an Skills gesehen und das reicht mir, ich muss nicht jede Klasse 100x hochzocken, nur weil man 3 Talentpunkte mal anders setzt als im Build zuvor. DH und Monk sind schon, aktuell WD in Arbeit. Wiz und Barb auch auf kleinem Level vorhanden, aber die müssen erstmal warten.


Also lies bitte Deine eignen Texte nochmal richtig  Ahja und bevor Du nun sauer wirst: Ich weiss, ich hab vorher ein Bisschen provokant geschrieben und daher hast Du entsprechend auch provokant geantwortet. Wäre aber schön, wenn wir beide (also ich auch) wieder ein Bisschen runterkommen würden ^^



> Nebenbei mal allgemein bemerkt: Geht es nur mir so oder droppen Mittwochs nach dem Patch bessere Sachen als den ganzen Rest der "ID" (als alter WoWler ist mein Wochenrythmus beim zocken in der Zählweise von Mittwoch bis Mittwoch^^)? Hab gestern abend etliche nette Teile gefunden, soviel wie die letzten Tage zusammen nicht. Einige fürs AH und sogar tolle Stiefel mit iLevel 63 und klasse Werten für meinen eigenen Char. Vorigen Mittwoch genauso. Ich orakel mal dass es ab heute nicht mehr so gut laufen wird, bis nächsten Mittwoch halt. Aberglaube ick hör Dir trapsen.


Das ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen, aber ich achte mich mal drauf.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Juli 2012)

Die entscheidende Motivation ist ja wohl nicht das nicht Umskillen 2 Chars der selben Klasse hochzuspielen, sondern für mich vielmehr die extreme Unterschiedlichkeit der Ausrüstung.

Beispiel Necro: Knochennecro, Giftnecro, Summoner. Nur weil du umskillst wird aus einem Knochennecro noch kein Beschwörer, da sich die Items zum Teil erheblich unterscheiden, abgesehen vom Inventar, dass du mit Zaubern zumüllst.

Bei D3 ist es Wayne wie du spielst, weil eine gute Mönchsausrüstung IMMER eine gute Mönchsausrüstung ist.
Eventuell überlegst du dir mit 2 Hand, 2 Waffen oder Waffe+ Schild zu spielen, aber Dex, Vita und Resis sind immer wichtig.


----------



## RedShirt (5. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Beispielsweise nen Mönch ohne Int, ohne Str, nur so wenig Vit wie möglich und den Rest auf Dex. Den zweiten Mönch dafür mit ausreichend Dex, ohne Str und ner anständigen Menge auf Vit und Int oder sonstwie. Wäre doch schön.



Du magst Study Cases... naja. Das erste wäre ne Glass-Canon, und der zweite hält mehr aus.

Kannst jetzt ja auch... laß die Runen weg vom Armor usw, und geh auf bumm bumm. Alle Gegenstände (und sind mal ehrlich, die Basiswerte sind *sowas* von hurzegal) nur mit Dex drauf, und sonst nix.

Voila. Du skillst nicht, Du holst passendes Gear.


----------



## Murfy (5. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Motivation ist ja wohl nicht das nicht Umskillen 2 Chars der selben Klasse hochzuspielen, sondern für mich vielmehr die extreme Unterschiedlichkeit der Ausrüstung.
> 
> Beispiel Necro: Knochennecro, Giftnecro, Summoner. Nur weil du umskillst wird aus einem Knochennecro noch kein Beschwörer, da sich die Items zum Teil erheblich unterscheiden, abgesehen vom Inventar, dass du mit Zaubern zumüllst.
> 
> ...



Ich verzichte gerne auf das X-te Set um meine X-te Skillung richtig spielen zu können.
Wohin mit dem ganzen Zeug?

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also lies bitte Deine eignen Texte nochmal richtig


Hab ich. Und da steht nur dass mein Ziel ist alle Chars auf max Level zu haben, da ich dann alle Skills mal gesehen und probiert habe. Von aufhören wenn dieses Ziel erreicht ist war nie die Rede. Warum auch.

Mit den Charakterunterschieden habt ihr irgendwo auch recht, aber D3 ist halt nicht D2. Und es macht keinen Sinn sich jeden Tag mit der Frage zu quälen "Was wäre wenn...". Ich habe neulich erst wieder ein Betavideo von D3 gesehen und wie anders teils manche Dinge da waren (an Leitern hinunterspringen, über Ebenen hinweg etc.) und war etwas verdrießlich. Abends hatte ich dann doch wieder meinen Spaß im Spiel. Und das zählt doch.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Juli 2012)

Ich habe eben einen oder mehrere Kommentare gelöscht.

1.: Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit  Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

Hier eine nette kleine Parodie auf Diablo 3. Mit subtilem Blick auf die Eigenarten... wirklich nett.

http://diablo3.gamon...ittlegoblet.swf


----------



## myadictivo (6. Juli 2012)

mein letzter char steht in der mache auf dem weg zur 60. leider ist das leveln an sich ja auch keine große herausforderung. wirklich "spass" machts mir im moment nur mit dem barb, weil es der einzige char ist, mit dem ich in inferno wirklich einfach blind draufbolzen kann. sorc, wd und dh hab ich zwar auch auf 60 und einigermaßen akt1 tauglich, aber meilenweit davon entfernt ein relaxtes und nervenschonendes spielvergnügen zu gewährleisten. der monk ist wird wohl spätestens in ner woche auch inferno sehen.

die motivation zu farmen schwindet eigentlich mit jedem tag, denn weder dropt irgendwas brauchbares fürs AH welches, so scheints mir eh jeden tag weiter und weiter geflutet wird mit massen an items und vom eigengebrauch will ich garnicht reden.

coop wäre ne möglichkeit es wieder richtig krachen zu lassen, allerdings find ichs da teilweise echt noch ne nummer zu zäh. farmruns gehen teil ja mindestens mal ne stunde, weil man erstmal den buff aufbauen muss und dann noch möglichst viel champs mitnehmen will. schon nen ziemlicher zeitfresser. wenn man dann noch enttäuscht feststellen muss, das es eigentlich komplett sinnbefreit ist und dropglück zu 99,999% auf sich warten läßt ists schon schwer ne langzeitmotivation aufrecht zu halten.

wenn mein monk 60 ist werd ich wohl mal hc testen, auch wenns mit den miesen servern sicherlich selbstmord wird. und meine ganze hoffnung liegt im endeffekt auf dem pvp.

ich hoffe sie führen gescheite stufen ein, so wie in wow..bis 19,29,39,49,59 und 60 und bieten einen levelstop für kleine chars. dann kann man sich gezielt dran machen pvp equip zu farmen und zu verbessern. arena und co wie in wow brauch ich jetzt zwar nicht, aber gegen nen bißl 2vs2 etc mit kumpels hätt ich auch nix einzuwenden und "erspielen" kann man sich ja vll irgendwelche ranglisten, titel und equip -> welches aber keine stats bieten sollte sondern einfach nur mal optisch der hammer sein könnte.

et voila, man hätte auch wieder nen bißl motivation sein equip abseits der 60 zu optimieren, low level zu farmen und einfach mal bespasst ne runde zu zocken. so wirds zwar wahrscheinlich nicht werden, aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

ansonsten muss ich traurig sagen, wirds das in naher zukunft für mich mit d3 gewesen sein


----------



## Yinj (12. Juli 2012)

Weil Fremder123 sich in einem anderen Thread beschwert das sich keiner mehr über das Spiel unterhält, schreibe ich jetzt was. D

Ich Spiel jetzt seid guten 1,5 - 2 Wochen nicht mehr.  Nennt es eine kleine Pause. Bin mit Inferno Akt 2 fertig, aber hab grad einfach keine Lust auf farmen ;/. Zumal die Repkosten echt Krank sind...
Kumpels Farmen jetzt schon seid 4 Tagen Akt1 Leorics Anwesen ab. Mit 5er Stack über 200% Gold Find Bonus (bringt ca 100k Gold pro run). Aber das is mir irgendwie zu blöd .


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Weil Fremder123 sich in einem anderen Thread beschwert das sich keiner mehr über das Spiel unterhält, schreibe ich jetzt was. D
> 
> Ich Spiel jetzt seid guten 1,5 - 2 Wochen nicht mehr.  Nennt es eine kleine Pause. Bin mit Inferno Akt 2 fertig, aber hab grad einfach keine Lust auf farmen ;/. Zumal die Repkosten echt Krank sind...
> Kumpels Farmen jetzt schon seid 4 Tagen Akt1 Leorics Anwesen ab. Mit 5er Stack über 200% Gold Find Bonus (bringt ca 100k Gold pro run). Aber das is mir irgendwie zu blöd .



Geht mir ähnlich.

Naja, war aber auch nicht schade drum. Habe sicher knapp 200 Stunden Playtime im Spiel. Also hat es sich auf jedenfall gelohnt.

Werde es bestimmt auch Zwischendurch mal wieder auspacken und eine Runde zocken.

mfg


----------



## odinxd (12. Juli 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> ...




Ganz genau so gehts mir auch  Akt 2 Inf fertig. Aber farmen geht noch nicht ganz sauber (einige Tode) und dauert mir auch zu lang im Gegensatz zu Butcher und den kann ich net mehr sehen. Im Ah wird es immer schwieriger Schnäppchen mit meinen Anforderungen zu finden und wenn ich die meisten Preise sehe weiss ich auch nicht mehr ob nurnoch Kiddies ohne Wirtschaftssinn spielen. Ganz ehrlich, kauft jemand Teile über 25 Mio Gold? (der nicht exploitet hat)

Das Echtgeld Ah fang ich mal nicht mit an. Ich finds nur ne Frechheit das es reingebracht wurde, und genau so schüttel ich den Kopf das es tatkräftig benutzt wird....
Trotzdem bleibt es ein sehr geiles Spiel und dank der fehlenden Monatskosten (Glückwunsch Blizz) kann man ja ruhig mal paar Monate Pause einlegen.


----------



## Yinj (12. Juli 2012)

Ja klar mach ich auch. 

Nur jetzt ist D3 Langweilig weils halt echt immer das selbe nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und ...


----------



## odinxd (12. Juli 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Nur jetzt ist D3 Langweilig weils halt echt immer das selbe nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und ...



Ja leider... von mir aus könnte das Addon bald kommen  

Ich logge z.Z. nurnoch mal kurz ein um ins Ah zu gucken, sonst isses wirklich etwas trocken geworden. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich das es nach einiger Zeit Abstinenz wieder richtig Spass bringen wird


----------



## Yinj (12. Juli 2012)

Ja schon.  So wars bisher immer bei mir. Irgendein RPG kommt raus, das wird erstmal bissl gesuchtet und dann für 2 Monate+ nicht mehr angefasst.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juli 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Weil Fremder123 sich in einem anderen Thread beschwert das sich keiner mehr über das Spiel unterhält, schreibe ich jetzt was. D
> 
> Ich Spiel jetzt seid guten 1,5 - 2 Wochen nicht mehr.  Nennt es eine kleine Pause. Bin mit Inferno Akt 2 fertig, aber hab grad einfach keine Lust auf farmen ;/. Zumal die Repkosten echt Krank sind...
> Kumpels Farmen jetzt schon seid 4 Tagen Akt1 Leorics Anwesen ab. Mit 5er Stack über 200% Gold Find Bonus (bringt ca 100k Gold pro run). Aber das is mir irgendwie zu blöd .


Naja, also an "Ich höre auf" hatte ich gestern bei meiner Beschwerde zwar nicht gedacht, aber ich weiß dass es nett gemeint ist Yinj, also trotzdem danke dass überhaupt wer reagiert.

Eines sei Dir aber noch ans Herz gelegt: Ich habe auch vor ein paar Tagen Belial bezwungen und arbeite mich jetzt in Akt 3 allmählich voran. Und lass Dir gesagt sein dass der Anstieg von Akt 2 auf 3 lange (!) nicht so aprubt ist wie von 1 auf 2. Also mit dem Equip mit dem Du Belial geschafft hast kannst Du auch gut Akt 3 angehen, farmen ist da im großen Stil für den Anfang gar nicht notwendig. Ich mache zwar dennoch nach wie vor viele Akt 1-Farmruns, aber eben weil es fix geht und man passabel dabei verdient. Und es herrscht Hack 'n Slay-Atmo, in A3 ist es eher wie ein Taktik-Shooter, langsames umsichtiges Vorankämpfen. Allein die Abwechslung berechtigt Akt 1 weiterhin.


----------



## Yinj (13. Juli 2012)

xD

ka irgendwie jedesmal wenn ich mich einlogge, log ich mich nach 10min wieder aus.  

Ich kenn halt schon die akte (3x durch). Das ist fast (!!!!) wie wenn ich jetzt 4x die COD SP Kampagne durchspiel... Klar andere Drops, anspruchsvolle Gegner, usw. Aber das reizt mich gerade nicht. wahrscheinlich werde ich in meinem Urlaub weiter spieln oder sobald ich wieder meine anderen Spiele durchgespielt habe (ME2 jetzt zum 18. mal Durchgespielt^^).


----------



## InFate (16. Juli 2012)

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/diablo-3/news/diablo_3,44357,2569973.html

Treffender Satz: "»Es ist schwer zu glauben, dass [Diablo 3] von den selben Leuten stammt, die World of Warcraft und die Starcraft-Reihe erschaffen haben. Der magere Inhalt ist wirklich überraschend.«"

Kann ich nur ein dickes /sign geben


----------



## Yinj (16. Juli 2012)

Ach die Story ist gut! MIr Gefällt se. Und in Diablo 2 hattest auch nicht viel mehr zu machen. Jetzt kannste ja wenigstens auf Achievment Jagd gehen... Was mich aber am aller aller meisten gestört hat ist, das die Map auch jedesmal die gleiche ist (außer die Events)... Das war echt genial in D2.


----------



## Murfy (16. Juli 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Ach die Story ist gut! MIr Gefällt se. Und in Diablo 2 hattest auch nicht viel mehr zu machen.


Eben. Sehe ich genauso. Ich fand die Story cool. Und da ich mir nicht X Gedanken darüber gemacht habe was als nächsten kommen kann, waren die Twists für mich nicht so durchschaubar. Ich habe einfach vor mich hingeklopt. 



Yinj schrieb:


> Das war echt genial in D2.


Ja, das mit den Random-Ebenen... Naja, ich finde es eher so besser. So kenne ich wenigstens in Teilen den richtigen Weg. Ist wohl Geschmackssache.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Juli 2012)

Nach nunmehr über 250 Stunden Spielzeit mal ein Fazit zum derzeitigen (Zu-)Stand, was mich so stört und was mir gefällt. Alles aus persönlicher Sicht natürlich. Zudem recht objektiv, da ich nach wie vor aktiv spiele und immer noch Spaß daran habe, wenngleich hier und da die Routine ein wenig an der Motivation zerrt. Aber der Reihe nach:

1. Items und Dropprate

Die sicherlich größte Baustelle und zurecht einer der größten Streitpunkte. Blizzard selbst hat mit Diablo einst ein Spiel geschaffen, was einen geradezu undefinierbaren Sammelwahn nach neuen und immer besseren Items auslöst(e). Dieselbe Firma hat dieses System nun doch erstaunlich zielsicher gegen die Wand gefahren. Und dabei meine ich noch nicht mal unbedingt die zufällige Zusammenstellung der Werte auf den Items, damit kann ich eigentlich recht gut leben. Vielmehr stört es mich, dass scheinbar nicht die geringste Grenze eingebaut wurde. Beispiele sind etwa Barbarengürtel mit nichts als Intelligenz oder 2Hand-Armbrüste mit Hexendoktor-Fähigkeiten. Wenigstens bei den klassengebundenen Gegenständen wäre es wünschenswert, wenn dort auch nur die sinnvollen und zugehörigen Werte ausgewürfelt würden. Desweiteren stört mich die überwiegende Qualität der Waffen. Die Sichtbarmachung des Itemlevels hat das Ganze eher noch verschlimmert, denn nun darf ich mit ansehen wie reihenweise iLevel 63-Waffen mit 200 DpS beim Händler landen. Auf Dauer drückt das doch auf die Motivation.

2. Nephalem-Buff

Geht mit Punkt 1 Hand in Hand. Grundsätzlich hab ich nicht mal was gegen diesen Buff. Fragwürdig ist jedoch, dass die Dropprate so krass daran gekoppelt ist. Bis ich 5 Stacks zusammen habe, darf ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit davon ausgehen dass nahezu nur blaues Zeug droppt. Besonders "nett" bei Gegnern die man ohne Buff längere Zeit progresst (bei mir aktuell Ghom Inferno) und nach hartem Kampf als Belohnung erwartungsgemäß nur sinnfreies Zeug zum verkaufen abfällt. Hier offenbart das System eine krasse Schwäche. Umgekehrt natürlich gut zum Gold farmen in Gebieten mit hohem Killspeed geeignet (Akt 1 Inferno, Akt 3/ 4 Hölle), da dort die Stacks schnell vorhanden sind und Items in wahren Massen droppen. Dennoch insgesamt ein fragwürdiges Feature.

Außerdem: WARUM zum Geier darf ich nicht umskillen während dem Buff? Was soll der Quatsch? Wurde die Flexibilität nicht eben als eine DER Stärken dieses Systems angepriesen? Und jetzt von den Entwicklern selbst torpediert? Ich kann ja verstehen dass ich den Buff beim ausloggen verliere, um Exploits zu vermeiden. Aber beim umskillen... das muss doch wirklich nicht sein. Hier wäre eine Änderung über kurz oder lang wirklich angemessen.

3. Kopplung an den Questverlauf

Wer hat sich das nur ausgedacht? Es ist ja gut und schön dass D3 mehr Quests hat als D2 mit seinen epischen 6 Aufgaben je Akt. Aber die "Quests" sind eigentlich keine, da das Spiel strengst linear ist, sondern dienen lediglich zum Entlanghangeln an der Story. Insofern ist auch der nett gemeinte Questreiter am rechten Bildschirmrand a la WoW leicht sinnfrei, weil man meist eh nur eine Quest offen hat, die man sowieso automatisch erfüllt, weil sie das nächste Ziel ist und sonst das Spiel nicht weitergeht. Schon mit WoW Cataclysm und der Umgestaltung der dortigen "alten Welt" hat Blizzard einen besorgniserregenden Hang zur Linearität offenbart und setzt diesen nun in D3 fort. Schade, ein etwas freieres Design hätte nicht geschadet. Immer wieder gezielt zwecks Farmruns bei einer Quest starten zu müssen (und obendrein den Nephalem-Buff zu verlieren) ist jetzt nicht unbedingt so prall. Zudem geben die Quests keine Belohnungen außer Gold und eventuell Erfahrung, viele auch gar nichts. Auch hier zeigt D2 wie es besser geht. Zudem ist die Zufallskomponente der Welterstellung für mich viel zu gering.

4. Zusatzinhalte, Gimmicks und Eastereggs

Leider, leider gibts da nicht wirklich viel. Ok, den Ponylevel. Das wars dann aber auch. Sicher auch bedingt durch die unglaublich lineare Welt gibt es kaum was Spannendes zu entdecken. Ich will jetzt gar nicht auf diesen ausgeleierten Vergleichszug mit D2 aufspringen, aber da hatte der Vorgänger zumindest seit LoD deutlich die Nase vorn. Keine Ladder, kein Rumgebastel in sowas wie dem Horadrimwürfel, kein geheimes Ubertristram inklusive tollen einzigartigen Items wie der Höllenfeuerfackel. Keine World Event, kein Glücksspiel, keine einzigartigen Questbelohnungen wie die Verzauberung von Gegenständen. Und und und. Muss ja nicht haarklein dasselbe sein, aber D2 zeigt doch eindrucksvoll, wie komplex ein so simples Spiel mit einfachen Mitteln sein kann. Einiges kam erst mit LoD, darum hoffe ich einfach mal dass viele Inhalte für ein D3-Addon aufgespart werden, falls nicht wäre das schon ernüchternd.

5. Grafik und küntlerisches Design

Ganz klares Plus, nach wie vor. Hier haben die Entwickler wirklich gute Arbeit abgeliefert und ein ansehnliches sowie zeitloses Design geschaffen. Die Texturen könnten einen Tick schärfer sein, aber ansonsten seh ich wirklich immer wieder gern hin. Schöne Effekte, nette Ragdoll- und Physikspielereien etc. machen Laune.

6. Spielerisches und Gegner-Design sowie Schwierigkeitsgrad

Ein Punkt, der mich innerlich spaltet. Normal, Alptraum und der Anfang von Hölle sind viel zu einfach, Inferno dagegen ein sehr starker Anstieg. Was die Akte angeht: Akt 1 halte ich für recht gelungen, die Gegner lassen sich gut ausspielen und selbst auf Inferno ist eine angenehm flüssige Spielweise möglich. Akt 2 ist für mich der absolute Hass. Egal ob Lacuni, Sandwespen, Dünenhaie oder anderes Mistvolk, der ganze Akt strotzt nur so vor nervigen Gegnern und ich habe mittlerweile eine regelrechte Antipathie dagegen entwickelt. Belial Inferno gefällt mir hingegen als Endboss sehr gut, da er zwar knackig ist, man ihn aber "lernen" kann zu spielen und von Try zu Try besser wird. Akt 3 ist dann zumindest in der ersten Hälfte wieder ok, auch auf Inferno lassen sich die meisten Gegner gut händeln. Knifflig wird es allerdings bei Seelenreißer-Champions - bekommt man da 3x gleichzeitig einen "Zungenkuss", wars das meist. Und die Zungen sind lang! Ebenso zur Qual werden können Phasenbestien. Zu Akt 4 Inferno kann ich noch nix sagen.

Insgesamt ein zwiespältiger Eindruck. Ich finde es gut, dass Blizzard nach dem viel zu leicht gewordenen WoW D3 auch für geübte Spieler knackig gestaltet, aber ob das Inferno-Konzept so recht zu einem Hack 'n Slay passen will? Ist es doch oft mehr ein Weglaufen und Kiten, je nach Gegnertyp. Und das selbst mit ordentlicher Ausrüstung. Ein richtiger Spielfluss kommt hier jedenfalls nicht so recht oder nur selten auf. Wiederum halt je nach Ausrüstung. Wenngleich auch in D2 so manches Mal ein Rückzug als probates Mittel herhalten musste.

7. Äktschn

Hier haben die Designer ganze Arbeit geleistet. Es knallt und kracht wie in einem Shooter und das Trefferfeedback ist für ein isometrisch anzuschauendes Spiel hervorragend. Wenn ich mit einer Attacke volle Wucht treffen, dann merke ich das auch. Gefällt mir wirklich gut.

8. Skill-System

Es ist nicht schlecht und auch nicht wirklich gut. Ich hadere seit Release mit mir ob es mir jetzt gefällt oder nicht. Fakt dürfte sein, dass die einst angepriesene Vielfalt der Klassen und Fähigkeiten nicht wirklich zum tragen kommt. Klar kann ich aus einem Raketenwerfer (Splitterpfeil) eine Wurfmine (Clusterbomb) machen oder aus einem Froststrahl einen Eisregen. Aber mal ehrlich... so groß wie es einem weisgemacht wurde ist der Unterschied bei weitem nicht und das oft zitierte Vergleichsbild zwischen Wizard und Sorceress doch eher Augenwischerei. Talentbäume haben hier in der Tat mehr Möglichkeiten, den Charakter auf unterschiedliche Art zu spielen. Da ein gar nicht mal so unähnliches System aber bereits für WoW MoP in Arbeit ist (nur sogar noch weit linearer) würde ich mal nicht mit einer Änderung rechnen. Blizzard scheint sich generell von Talentbäumen verabschieden zu wollen. Schon irgendwie schade drum. Und wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich die für mich deutlich besseren Systeme aus Diablo 2 oder Titan Quest vorziehen.

9. Bevormundung

Ich nenne es jetzt mal so und das stört mich zugegebenermaßen doch recht arg. D3 ist starr, kaum konfigurierbar, Mods gibt es nicht. Und das bei einem PC-Spiel! Da muss man erstmal schauen ob in dem grauen Kasten unterm Schreibtisch nicht doch eine 360 steckt. Selbst in WoW als eigentlichem MMO ist es möglich, z.B. das Interface mit den verschiedensten Addons anzupassen.

Was auch irritiert sind die Statements der Entwickler. Das brachte mich schon in WoW zum Stirnrunzeln. "Wir sind der Auffassung...", "Uns gefällt der Gedanke dass..." usw. - man hat den Eindruck dass nicht für die Kunden entwickelt wird sondern so wie es den Entwicklern selbst gefällt. Kann man gut finden, weil sie somit ihre eigene Linie fahren und man es eh nicht allen recht machen kann. Aber man wird den Eindruck nicht los dass der anhaltende Erfolg Blizzard ein wenig arrogant gemacht hat. Das Echtgeld-AH will kaum jemand haben? Kommt trotzdem. Nur so als Beispiel.

So, das ist mein Senf zum Stand der Dinge. Lest es oder lasst es. Warum ich trotz all der Kritik noch spiele? Weil es dennoch einfach Spaß macht. MIR Spaß macht. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. D3 ist nicht das Spiel geworden was wir uns alle gewünscht haben, aber es ist gut und macht Laune. Dem einen mehr und länger, dem anderen weniger und kürzer. Etliches lässt sich noch per Patch ausbügeln und wie schon mal gesagt, auch D2 war nach Release alles andere als perfekt.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juli 2012)

So, jetzt isses passiert. Nun wurde auch ich gehackt...

Keylogger oder sonstigen Dreck aufm Rechner kann ich ausschließen, scanne trotzdem alles grad sehr intensiv. Habe auch nirgendwo meine Daten eingegeben was ne Phising-Seite oder ähnliches hätte sein können. Es kann auch nich irgendeiner meiner Bekannten gewesen sein, das Passwort kennt niemand und lässt sich auch nicht erraten, mal ganz abgesehen davon das das niemand machen würde...

Habe mich beim einloggen gewundert, warum ich nach dem Authenticator gefragt werde. Als ich den dann ausgestellt hatte und im Spiel war habe ich mich über die 6 fremden neuen Kontakte in der FL gewundert. Als ich dann mal vom meinem Krieger, der soweit ich das sehe unverändert is, auf meine anderen Chars gelogt und die sind alle nackt. Meine Kiste is komplett leergeräumt.

Naja immerhin habe ich jetzt 1,3 Millionen Gold die ich vorher nicht hatte  Morgen mal bei Blizz anrufen und den Account zurücksetzen lassen. Habe zum Glück länger nicht gespielt, da wird sich also wohl nix verändern.
Und wenn ich aus irgendeinem Grund mein Zeug nich wieder bekommen sollte war es das sowieso für mich, dann hab ich die Nase voll von D3 ^^


----------



## Progamer13332 (17. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> So, jetzt isses passiert. Nun wurde auch ich gehackt...
> 
> Keylogger oder sonstigen Dreck aufm Rechner kann ich ausschließen, scanne trotzdem alles grad sehr intensiv. Habe auch nirgendwo meine Daten eingegeben was ne Phising-Seite oder ähnliches hätte sein können. Es kann auch nich irgendeiner meiner Bekannten gewesen sein, das Passwort kennt niemand und lässt sich auch nicht erraten, mal ganz abgesehen davon das das niemand machen würde...
> 
> ...




selber schuld, wer keinen authenticator benutzt und iwo die selben logindaten verwendet


----------



## myadictivo (17. Juli 2012)

blabla..der bnet account meines kumpels wurde auch gehackt. trotz authenticators.
wir hatten ihn zwar innerhalb von 15min wieder hergestellt über ein formular, aber solange ging mal nix.


----------



## Murfy (17. Juli 2012)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> selber schuld, wer keinen authenticator benutzt und iwo die selben logindaten verwendet



Also soll ich mir so ein Teil kaufen weil mein Account (für den ich mehr oder minder bezahlt habe, da ja Lizenzen damit verknüpft sind) sonst nicht sicher ist?

Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit der App. Nicht jeder hat ein Smartphone und selbst das würde 100+ € kosten.

mfg


----------



## myadictivo (17. Juli 2012)

das hardware teil ist nicht teuer und afaik gibts auch ein windows tool um den mobilen darauf laufen zu lassen, für den fall das man kein smartphone hat. (habs mir damals gekauft, weil man so ein nieeeedliches pet für wow dabei hatte ^^)

ob man so ein teil braucht ?! keine ahnung. mir wurde noch kein account in irgendeinem spiel gehackt, selbst wenn keine schutzmechanismen eingebaut waren.

ansonsten : teil kaufen, sms-protection einrichten, keine komischen mails anclicken und accountname/passwort eingeben bei "gratuliere..sie haben mount xyz, beta zugang blabla, ihr account wurde verdächtig 123 bitte authorisieren sie..", daten nicht an kumpels geben, passwort nicht mehrfach verwenden und wenn möglich bnet-account auf eine extra email adresse laufen lassen und nicht über die, über die alles läuft..


----------



## Hosenschisser (17. Juli 2012)

Was soll der Authenticator denn bringen? Der Support regelt Accounkompromittierungen auch von Kunden ohne diesen.


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Juli 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Was soll der Authenticator denn bringen?


Was bringt denn ein Fahrradschloss? Was bringt ein Kondom? Hundertprozentige Sicherheit? Nein. Erhöhte Sicherheit? Auf jeden Fall. Und wie immer und überall muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob es ihm das wert ist oder nicht. Ist es das nicht, darf aber im Nachhinein auch nicht gejammert werden wenn was passiert. Das gilt für Schwangerschaften genauso wie für gehackte Accounts.


----------



## myadictivo (17. Juli 2012)

zugang zum echtgeld AH ? keine sperrzeiten, nerviges rumgemaile, telefoniere im falle eines falles ? afaik bei d3 nur 3x wiederherstellung bei "hacks" (hat man wenn man sich extrem dumm anstellt eventuell schnell gefarmt ^^)


----------



## Murfy (17. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was bringt denn ein Fahrradschloss? Was bringt ein Kondom? Hundertprozentige Sicherheit? Nein. Erhöhte Sicherheit? Auf jeden Fall. Und wie immer und überall muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob es ihm das wert ist oder nicht. Ist es das nicht, darf aber im Nachhinein auch nicht gejammert werden wenn was passiert. Das gilt für Schwangerschaften genauso wie für gehackte Accounts.



Meckern tut hier ja keiner.

Werde ich jemals gehackt, begebe ich mich gemütlich zum Account-management, schreibe ein Ticket und warte auf Wiederherstellung.

Ist heutzutage ja gang und gebe, kein Problem das ganze.

Das mit einem Fahrradschloss oder Kondom zu vergleichen ist dumm. Da du ja schon ein Passwort hast was es eigentlich schützen sollte. Der Authenticer wäre wie ein Fahrradschloss, an einem Fahrrad dass schon ein integriertes Radschloss hat oder jemand der ein Kondom nutzt obwohl die Partnerin die Pille nimmt.

Außerdem sehe ich die Konsequenzen bei beidem als höher an als bei einem gehacktet Account.



myadictivo schrieb:


> zugang zum echtgeld AH ? keine sperrzeiten, nerviges rumgemaile, telefoniere im falle eines falles ? afaik bei d3 nur 3x wiederherstellung bei "hacks" (hat man wenn man sich extrem dumm anstellt eventuell schnell gefarmt ^^)



Das Echtgeld-AH brauch nicht jeder. 

Was du mit Sperrzeiten meinst weiß ich nicht.

Und wenn es dir mit dem Authenticer doch passiert (rein theoretisch) hast du trotzdem "nerviges" rumgemaile oder telefoniere im 'Falle eines Falles'.


Aber wir weichen hier ja vom Thema ab, es ging Anfangs um Diablo. 

mfg


----------



## Hosenschisser (17. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was bringt denn ein Fahrradschloss? Was bringt ein Kondom? Hundertprozentige Sicherheit? Nein. Erhöhte Sicherheit? Auf jeden Fall. Und wie immer und überall muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob es ihm das wert ist oder nicht. Ist es das nicht, darf aber im Nachhinein auch nicht gejammert werden wenn was passiert. Das gilt für Schwangerschaften genauso wie für gehackte Accounts.



Deine Beispiele bestätigen doch, daß der Authenticator nichts bringt.

Wird ein Fahrrad ohne Schloß geklaut, ist es weg. Wird eins mit geklaut, ist es ebenfalls weg.
Wird man ohne Kondom schwanger, ist man schwanger. Wird mit Kondom schwanger, ist man ebenfalls schwanger.
Wird ein Account ohne Auth. kompromittiert, stellt ihn der Support wieder her. Wird ein Account mit Auth. kompromittiert, stellt ihn der Support ebenfalls wieder her.

Wie man sieht, in allen Fälle das gleiche Ergebnis, egal ob mit oder ohne optionalen Schutz.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Also soll ich mir so ein Teil kaufen weil mein Account (für den ich mehr oder minder bezahlt habe, da ja Lizenzen damit verknüpft sind) sonst nicht sicher ist?
> 
> Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit der App. Nicht jeder hat ein Smartphone und selbst das würde 100+ € kosten.
> 
> mfg


Mit solch einer Ausrede brauch man hier gar nicht kommen. Den Authenticator gibts es auch als App für Windows und ist deswegen genau so kostenlos wie die Version für ein Smartphone.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

Das war mir ehrlich gesagt neu. Bisher habe ich keinen benutzt weil ich es halt nich einsehe mir sowas zu kaufen. Das letzte Smartphone was ich hatte hat vor geraumer Zeit auch die Grätsche gemacht und da ich das sowieso nich wirklich genutzt habe sehe ich auch keinen Sinn darin mir jetzt unbedingt schnell wieder ein neues zu kaufen, daher fiel diese Lösung auch flach...

Den WinAuth hab ich mir jetzt auch eingerichtet, da kann man ja wirklich nix mehr dagegen sagen...




myadictivo schrieb:


> afaik bei d3 nur 3x wiederherstellung bei "hacks" (hat man wenn man sich extrem dumm anstellt eventuell schnell gefarmt ^^)



Das dachte ich auch, aber irgendwie hat Blizz das wohl nicht an die große Glocke gehängt das sie das auf 2x reduziert haben. Hier ein Screen von der Antwort auf mein Ticket. Man beachte das dort nicht etwa formuliert wird das ich jetzt *noch* 2x wiederherstellen lassen kann, sondern das es insgesamt nur 2x geht und nicht 3x, wie ich bisher auch angenommen habe...


Naja da ich 1,3 Millionen auf dem "gehackten" Account hatte die ich vorher nicht hatte und diese vor dem Reset jemand anderem geschickt habe bin ich durch den Hack im Endeffekt nur ein wenig reicher geworden, da alles perfekt wiederhergestellt wurde...

Vielen Dank an den Hacker, ein Set-Steil hatte er auch noch für mich in meiner Kiste


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch, aber irgendwie hat Blizz das wohl nicht an die große Glocke gehängt das sie das auf 2x reduziert haben. Hier ein Screen von der Antwort auf mein Ticket. Man beachte das dort nicht etwa formuliert wird das ich jetzt *noch* 2x wiederherstellen lassen kann, sondern das es insgesamt nur 2x geht und nicht 3x, wie ich bisher auch angenommen habe...


Das wurde aber schon von Anfang an so gehandhabt, dass es nur zwei Wiederherstellungen gibt. Das konnte/kann man auf Buffed auch irgendwo nachlesen.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

Hm komisch die allgemein verbreitete Meinung ist ja 3x und ich meine das anfangs auch mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben... Verstehe aber nicht ganz warum man das bei Diablo begrenzt, bei WoW allerdings gar nicht...

Naja ist ja auch Wurst, wer mehr als 2x Wiederherstellungen brauch dem ist eh nich mehr zu helfen


----------



## myadictivo (18. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja da ich 1,3 Millionen auf dem "gehackten" Account hatte die ich vorher nicht hatte und diese vor dem Reset jemand anderem geschickt habe bin ich durch den Hack im Endeffekt nur ein wenig reicher geworden, da alles perfekt wiederhergestellt wurde...



permban für gold dupe !! 

hehe...aber gute idee..

suche jemanden der mir 100mille schickt, behauptet sein account sei gehackt worden und reset anfordert. 25mille behalt ich, rest geht zurück ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juli 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Deine Beispiele bestätigen doch, daß der Authenticator nichts bringt.


Mitnichten. Denn Deine Beispiele stellen allesamt die Situation NACH Eintreten des Ernstfalles dar. Und dafür ist weder ein Authenticator noch ein Kondom oder Fahrradschloss da. Dafür sind dann Errungenschaften wie Versicherungen oder Pannendienste zuständig, diese stehen hier aber gar nicht zur Disposition. Sowohl Authenticator als auch Kondom sollen vorher verhindern dass sowas überhaupt passiert. Jetzt verstanden? Und dass das nicht immer hundertprozentig klappt bestreitet ja auch niemand. Meine ehemalige Nachbarin ist sogar trotz Pille schwanger geworden, weil sie ein Medikament einnehmen musste was diese ohne ihr Wissen außer Kraft setzte. Eine ehemalige Kollegin ist ebenso ein Resultat solch einer "Panne". Passiert. Soll deswegen die weibliche Bevölkerung dieser Welt jetzt sämtliche Verhütungspillen wegwerfen, weil das ein paar Mal so gelaufen ist? Ich denke nicht, Tim, der höhere Schutz bleibt und die Wahrscheinlichkeit sinkt, dass Nachfolgen entstehen. Ist nun mal so.

Wie gesagt, niemand wird gezwungen ein sicheres Passwort/ einen Authenticator/ ein Präservativ zu nutzen. Owohl all das die Sicherheit erhöht, wenngleich es keinen absoluten Schutz gibt und geben kann. Ich denke darüber brauchen wir nicht streiten. Aber wenn dem Nichtnutzer dann doch etwas passiert, braucht dieser auch nicht jammernd und wehklagend durch die Lande ziehen. Passiert es trotz dieser verstärkten Schutzmaßnahmen, ist das dann auch was anderes.

Aber ich habe es schon mal gesagt und sage es wieder: Einmal, nur EINMAL möchte ich lesen "Ich selbst und nur ICH wurde trotz nachweislicher Nutzung eines Authenticators gehackt". Denn bisher sind es immer [Freunde/ Schwager/ Bekannte der großen Schwester/ Leute von denen man gehört hat] denen das angeblich passierte. Und auf solche Aussagen, so leid es mir tut, gebe ich nicht viel. Vielleicht melde ich mich eines Tages selbst mit solch einer Nachricht, wer weiß. Bis dahin oder bis mal ein anderer unmittelbar betroffener Authenticator-Benutzer kommt, bleibt das für mich im Reich der Sagen und Mythen.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Hm komisch die allgemein verbreitete Meinung ist ja 3x und ich meine das anfangs auch mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben... Verstehe aber nicht ganz warum man das bei Diablo begrenzt, bei WoW allerdings gar nicht...


WoW = ständige garantierte und laufende Einnahmen durch Abonnements, zusätzlich Einnahmen durch z.B. Gamecards
Diablo (3) = unregelmäßige Einnahmen durch RMAH, ansonsten nur einmalig durch Kaufpreis

So erklär ich mir das jedenfalls.


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juli 2012)

So, hier aber nun mal wieder eine Story live aus dem Spiel. Genauso passiert:

Im Allgemeinchat meldet sich einer und schreit rum, wie unbalanced das Spiel wäre und er jetzt aufhöre, weil keine Lust mehr zu wipen. Alles schwer und so. Man kennt das. Andere fragten wo denn das Problem läge. Er sagte dass er jetzt seit Tagen an Belial hänge und nicht weiterkomme. Der ist ja so schwer! Ich stimmte beim lesen innerlich zu, dass Belial auf Inferno so seine Probleme machen kann und es nicht ungewöhnlich ist wenn da einer festhängt. Bis unser Protagonist weiterschrieb: "Belial Alptraum". oO Ich kippte fast vom Stuhl. Und las nochmal. Da stand wirklich Alptraum. Er hängt seit Tagen am Endboss vom 2. der 4 Akte im 2. der 4 Schwierigkeitsgrade. Mönch mit Charakterstufe 45.

Aber nicht er als Spieler ist schlecht, sondern das Spiel nicht balanced. Alles klar Herr Komissar. Mir schossen Flames durch den Kopf, ich wollte ihm ein saftiges L2P und andere Nettigkeiten an den Kopf werfen, ließ es jedoch. Auch ein anderer konnte sich beherrschen und schaute sich lieber mal dessen Profil an. Nun es war kein Wunder dass er festhing - mit Level 16 Stärkeitems kommt man da nicht sehr weit. Die üblichen Argumente des Belial-Wipers vom armen Casual mitohne wenig Zeit und Droppglück folgten. Letzten Endes fasste ich mir ein Herz, lud mich bei ihm mit meinem 60er ein und haute Belial für ihn um. Er starb natürlich beim ersten Faustschlag, zu dem der Boss noch kam. Hinterher gabs von mir noch ein paar Werte-Tipps gratis obendrauf.

Und angesichts dieses Erlebnisses sag ich immer wieder gern: Diablo 3 hat viele Probleme. WoW auch. Eines davon haben beide Spiele gemeinsam... ihre Community.


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> So, hier aber nun mal wieder eine Story live aus dem Spiel. Genauso passiert:
> 
> Im Allgemeinchat meldet sich einer und schreit rum, wie unbalanced das Spiel wäre und er jetzt aufhöre, weil keine Lust mehr zu wipen. Alles schwer und so. Man kennt das. Andere fragten wo denn das Problem läge. Er sagte dass er jetzt seit Tagen an Belial hänge und nicht weiterkomme. Der ist ja so schwer! Ich stimmte beim lesen innerlich zu, dass Belial auf Inferno so seine Probleme machen kann und es nicht ungewöhnlich ist wenn da einer festhängt. Bis unser Protagonist weiterschrieb: "Belial Alptraum". oO Ich kippte fast vom Stuhl. Und las nochmal. Da stand wirklich Alptraum. Er hängt seit Tagen am Endboss vom 2. der 4 Akte im 2. der 4 Schwierigkeitsgrade. Mönch mit Charakterstufe 45.
> 
> ...



Haha, das erinnert mich an den Demonhunter der sich beschwert hatte das Belial auf Normal selbst mit Level 24 UNMACHBAR wäre.

Jaja, solche Leute gibt es im Spiel zu Hauf. 

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juli 2012)

An sich sind das ja auch lustige Lach- und Sachgeschichten, wenn man sie nur mal so liest. Problem dabei ist, dass so etwas durchaus ernstere Ausmaße annehmen kann. Man siehe die Vereinfachungen in WoW, welche im Lauf der Jahre immer umfangreicher wurden. Die kommen ja nicht von ungefähr. Siehe das lineare Questdesign in Cataclysm. Siehe den Gipfel des Ganzen in MoP und den Wegfall der Talentbäume zugunsten eines Auswahlsystems, wo man sich brav 5 Sachen aussuchen darf... der Rest kommt automatisch während des Levelns. Bei D3 dasselbe: keine Bäume mehr, Freischaltung der Skills nach und nach beim Leveln und automatische Grundwertverteilung, damit sich Kevin der Casual auch ja keinen Char mehr verskillt.

Und trotzdem wird geweint und geflucht, dass alles zu schwer/ zu kompliziert ist. Schuld ist natürlich das Spiel, der durch all die Komfortfunktionen im Grunde schon völlig degenerierte Kevin ist unfehlbar in jeder Hinsicht. Wenn er auf schlechte Ausrüstung/ Werte/ Spielweise hingewiesen wird, packt er sofort und reflexartig tränenreiche Geschichten aus, dass er als Casual ja kaum Zeit zum spielen hat, weil er täglich Witwen und Waisen aus brennenden Obdachlosenheimen retten muss.

Und die Entwickler vereinfacher weiter, immer weiter. Irgendwie macht mir diese Entwicklung Angst, von Tag zu Tag mehr.


----------



## Kyrador (18. Juli 2012)

Mich ärgert bei Diablo 3 eigentlich nur die völlig sinnfreie Steuerung und die komplett zufällige Beute. Ich weiß nicht, bei Diablo 2 hatte ich irgendwie nie so richtig den Eindruck, dass ich beim Level einen Akt wiederholt spielen muss, um mich auszurüsten. Bei Diablo 3 muss man ja schon auf dem zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrad teilweise manche Akte mehrfach wiederholen, weil einfach nichts für die eigene Klasse droppt. In WoW weiß ich wenigstens, auf was ich hinspiele... bei D3 kannst du beim Leveln auch mal 10 Stufen lang nix für dich finden, und dann kommt man einfach nicht mehr voran...


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Mich ärgert bei Diablo 3 eigentlich nur die völlig sinnfreie Steuerung und die komplett zufällige Beute. Ich weiß nicht, bei Diablo 2 hatte ich irgendwie nie so richtig den Eindruck, dass ich beim Level einen Akt wiederholt spielen muss, um mich auszurüsten. Bei Diablo 3 muss man ja schon auf dem zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrad teilweise manche Akte mehrfach wiederholen, weil einfach nichts für die eigene Klasse droppt. In WoW weiß ich wenigstens, auf was ich hinspiele... bei D3 kannst du beim Leveln auch mal 10 Stufen lang nix für dich finden, und dann kommt man einfach nicht mehr voran...



Was du gegen die Steuerung hast kann ich nicht verstehen, eine simple Action-RPG-Hack'n'Slay-Steuerung, nichts besonderes.

Zum Rest kann ich nur sagen: Willkommen im Genre "Hack'n'Slay"!

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juli 2012)

Kyra, Du spielst sicher darauf an dass der Großteil mit der Maus gesteuert wird. Naja wie Murfy sagt, das ist halt Hack 'n Slay. Würde in einem so linearen Spiel auch anders gar keinen Sinn ergeben. Einzig mir bekannte Ausnahme ist Sacred 2, wo man auf Wunsch auch mit WASD losrennen konnte. Das Spiel hatte aber eine frei begehbare Welt, da war das noch was Anderes. Ich find es jetzt in D3 von der Steuerung her in Ordnung. Die linke Hand ist eh in gewohnter Stellung über den Tasten, um Skills zu drücken oder Shift um stehend schießen zu erzwingen.


----------



## ridgeraiser1 (18. Juli 2012)

Bin absolut kein rollenspiel fan.
ABer die Effekte von Diablo 3 sind echt gut geworden.
Auch wie man seine Figur einkleiden kann ist lustig.
Habe von meinem Freund die Figur wie einen Laddy Boy kleiden lassen.
Das sah lustig aus im Spiel und kam gut an.:-D


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> ....



Das nenn ich mal eine gut geschriebene und gut argumentierte Kritik!!
(Die sich dazu auch weitgehend mit meinem Eindruck deckt)
Danke


----------



## myadictivo (18. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Haha, das erinnert mich an den Demonhunter der sich beschwert hatte das Belial auf Normal selbst mit Level 24 UNMACHBAR wäre.
> 
> Jaja, solche Leute gibt es im Spiel zu Hauf.
> 
> mfg



belial ist zumindest auch eine der härteren nüsse. zumindest empfinde ich ihn als anspruchsvollsten bisher ( bin akt3 inferno am anfang) und wenn die skillung nicht stimmt, das equip nicht einigermaßen dem level entspricht kann er schon haarig werden. auf der anderen seite ist das spiel bis level 60 einfach ein witz und höchstens selffound bzw mit dem ersten char ohne gold auf dem konto für AH einkäufe ein bißchen anspruchsvoller.

ansonsten klatscht man sich doch einfach alle sockel mit edelsteinen zu, die kein level req. haben und einen übelst damge boosten und ab 42 kauft man sich ne fette level 60 mit -18 stufenanforderung waffe und clickt sich blind bis inferno


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mitnichten. Denn Deine Beispiele stellen allesamt die Situation NACH Eintreten des Ernstfalles dar. Und dafür ist weder ein Authenticator noch ein Kondom oder Fahrradschloss da. Dafür sind dann Errungenschaften wie Versicherungen oder Pannendienste zuständig, diese stehen hier aber gar nicht zur Disposition.



1. Es sind deine Beispiele. Das sie nicht besonders gut passen, liegt nicht an mir.

2. Der Nachher-Zustand ist doch für mich als Spieler der wichtige. Dieser ist mit und ohne Auth. gleich.


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> belial ist zumindest auch eine der härteren nüsse. zumindest empfinde ich ihn als anspruchsvollsten bisher ( bin akt3 inferno am anfang) und wenn die skillung nicht stimmt, das equip nicht einigermaßen dem level entspricht kann er schon haarig werden.


Naja, er ist halt der Boss der am meisten Movement auf vergleichsweise wenig Platz erfordert. Aber zur Not hat ja eigentlich jede Klasse irgendeine Oh-Shit-Fähigkeit.



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> 2. Der Nachher-Zustand ist doch für mich als Spieler der wichtige. Dieser ist mit und ohne Auth. gleich.



/sign

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juli 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> belial ist zumindest auch eine der härteren nüsse. zumindest empfinde ich ihn als anspruchsvollsten bisher ( bin akt3 inferno am anfang)


Das dachte ich bisher auch. Dann kam ich zu Ghom in seiner jetzigen post 1.0.3-Form, nach der Begegnung mit dem sah ich Belial plötzlich mit anderen Augen. 



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> 2. Der Nachher-Zustand ist doch für mich als Spieler der wichtige. Dieser ist mit und ohne Auth. gleich.


Du machst Dir also erst Gedanken wenn das Kind bereits in den Brunnen gefallen ist? Nun, tu das. Ich jedenfalls versuche mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln, diesen (Negativ-)Zustand gar nicht erst eintreten zu lassen. Ich esse Obst obwohl ich weiß dass ich trotzdem eine Erkältung kriegen kann. Ich schließe meine Wohnungstür/ Autotür/ Fahrradschloss per Schlüssel ab, obwohl ich weiß dass es einen erfahrenen Dieb nur Sekunden kostet diese Sicherungen unschädlich zu machen. Ich nutze den Authenticator, obwohl ich weiß dass er mir keinen hundertprozentigen Schutz bieten wird. Mit all dem fühle ich mich zumindest ein wenig sicherer, diese kleine Naivität im Leben gestatte ich mir.

Und ganz ehrlich... mein bescheidenes Vermögen hat die 7 (in Worten sieben) &#8364; Anschaffungskosten gut verkraftet. Und das Eintippen der 6 Zahlen dauert, zumindest bei mir, nur Sekunden. Ich kann natürlich verstehen dass andere nicht so umfangreiche Mittel zur Verfügung haben oder per Einfingersuchsystem den halben Tag zur Eingabe brauchen, aber das ist dann, mit Verlaub, deren Problem. Und das ist zudem auch meine letzte Reaktion, bin der ewigen Authenticator-Diskussionen überdrüssig. Ignoriert ihn einfach wenn ihr die paar Mark nicht zusammenkratzen könnt, aber kommt dann nicht angeheult wenn ihr gehackt werdet und ich weiter unbehelligt meines Weges ziehe.


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juli 2012)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal eine gut geschriebene und gut argumentierte Kritik!!
> (Die sich dazu auch weitgehend mit meinem Eindruck deckt)
> Danke


Danke. Ich verweise hier allerdings auf die Einschätzung eines Spielers, die die meine noch weit in den Schatten stellt. Sachlich und kritisch geschrieben und auch als nach wie vor aktiver und dem Spiel gewogener Spieler wie ich muss man bei jedem Punkt zustimmend nicken.


----------



## Kyrador (19. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Was du gegen die Steuerung hast kann ich nicht verstehen, eine simple Action-RPG-Hack'n'Slay-Steuerung, nichts besonderes.
> 
> Zum Rest kann ich nur sagen: Willkommen im Genre "Hack'n'Slay"!
> 
> mfg



Ich wußte jetzt nicht, dass Hack'n'Slay zwingend ein Total'Random System mit einschließt. Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich wußte jetzt nicht, dass Hack'n'Slay zwingend ein Total'Random System mit einschließt. Wieder was gelernt


Nenn mich blöd, aber das kapier ich irgendwie nicht. Was ist ein "Total'Random System" in Bezug auf die Steuerung? <.<


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich wußte jetzt nicht, dass Hack'n'Slay zwingend ein Total'Random System mit einschließt. Wieder was gelernt



Total-Random jetzt nicht.

Und Set-Teile sowie Legendarys haben ja teilweise festgelegte Stats. Nur sind die halt einfach sehr selten.

mfg


----------



## Kyrador (19. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nenn mich blöd, aber das kapier ich irgendwie nicht. Was ist ein "Total'Random System" in Bezug auf die Steuerung? <.<



Okay, ich hab ungünstig zitiert. Ich nahm an, seine Aussage mit "Zum Rest kann ich nur sagen: Willkommen im Genre "Hack'n'Slay"" auf die Beuteverteilung bezogen 
Die Steuerung empfinde ich weiterhin als unangenehm. Das mit der Shift-Taste ist ja ganz nett, hilft aber in erster Linie einem Fernkämpfer als einem Nahkämpfer. Als Mönch ist es manchmal schon nervig, wenn ich ausweichen will, aber beim Klicken immer den Mobs treffe, weil der gerade an die freie Position läuft, die ich ansteuern wollte. Mit WASD wäre das angenehmer.
Aber okay, ich spiel Diablo 3 jetzt nicht so exzessiv. Ein-, zweimal die Woche nen Stündchen oder zwei reichen mir schon. Es macht schön bling-bling, kabumm und römms und dafür, dass ich nix zahlen musste, ist das schon gut


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Die Steuerung empfinde ich weiterhin als unangenehm. Das mit der Shift-Taste ist ja ganz nett, hilft aber in erster Linie einem Fernkämpfer als einem Nahkämpfer. Als Mönch ist es manchmal schon nervig, wenn ich ausweichen will, aber beim Klicken immer den Mobs treffe, weil der gerade an die freie Position läuft, die ich ansteuern wollte. *Mit WASD wäre das angenehmer*.


Aber die Möglichkeit gibt es doch. Kleiner Tipp: Du kannst Dir eine Taste für die Bewegung festlegen. Bei mir ist das, wenig innovativ, die Taste W. Wenn Du da drauf drückst läuft Deine Figur dahin wo Dein Mauscursor ist. Kein Verklicken, keine ungewollten Angriffe mehr, Problem gelöst. Schau einfach mal in der Tastenbelegung.

Frag doch erstmal, bevor Du moserst. Hier werden Sie geholfen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du machst Dir also erst Gedanken wenn das Kind bereits in den Brunnen gefallen ist? Nun, tu das. Ich jedenfalls versuche mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln, diesen (Negativ-)Zustand gar nicht erst eintreten zu lassen



Hör doch auf meine Aussagen zu verdrehen.

Es ist doch wirklich nicht schwierig, aus dem Kontext heraus zu lesen, daß ich mir bereits im Vorfeld darüber im klaren bin, was das Ergebnis mit und ohne Auth. ist. Das Ergebnis ist in beiden Fällen die Wiederherstellung des Accounts durch den Support.
Der einzige Unterschied ist, daß bei der 3. Kompromittierung ohne Auth. der Account für immer dicht ist. Da ich mir aber auch darüber bereits im Vorfeld im klaren bin, weiß ich das der Auth. erst nach der 2. Kompromittierung einen Nutzen für mich hat.

Das du mir unsterstellst, ich würde mir erst Gerdanken über etwas machen wenn der Ernstfall eingetreten ist, obwohl man leicht erkennen kann, daß ich schon vorher bescheid weiß, deutet darauf hin, daß dir langsam die Argumente pro Auth. ausgehen. Der sarkastische Rest deines Beitrages, den ich jetzt nicht mit zitiert habe, spricht ebenfalls dafür.


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juli 2012)

Falls Dir mein Satzbau zu sarkastisch anmutet, da Du partout nicht zu verstehen scheinst, ist das Dein Problem, nicht meines. Und damit mir irgendwelche Argumente ausgehen müsstest Du erstmal etwas Stichhaltiges entgegenbringen auf was sich zu argumentieren lohnt, bitte sei so nett. Das nebulöse Geschwurbel von vorher/ nachher kann unmöglich Dein Ernst sein. Falls doch hast Du dringend Nachhilfe in Sachen Diskussionskultur nötig. Ich habe meine Meinung stichhaltig dargelegt. Mehrmals. Obwohl mir das Thema zum Hals raushängt. Lesen -> verstehen. Nicht immer einfach, ja ich weiß.

Wie bereits (mittlerweile mehrfach) verkündet: Ich nutze das Ding. Du nicht. Beides schön und gut. Ich hab nix davon dass Du ihn nicht benutzt und Du nix davon dass ich ihn nutze. ego wurde gehackt, natürlich ohne das Ding (oder auch nur die kostenfreien Varianten) zu verwenden. Hätte er das getan wäre er vielleicht verschont geblieben. Punkt Aus Ende. Hätte wäre wenn. Schönes Wochenende allerseits.


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Ja mag sein, aber im Prinzip bin ich schon fast froh, da ich ja bekanntermaßen immer an Goldmangel gelitten hab und mir diese 1 1/2 Millionen mehr doch ganz gut getan haben 

Jetzt nutze ich das Ding schon, is ja auch kein riesen Aufwand. Hätte ich vorher von dem Programm gewusst hätte ich es mit Sicherheit auch nicht genutzt, jetzt halt schon...

Und selbst wenn ich einen Schaden davon getragen hätte wär mir das auch Wurst. Mir is mittlerweile sogar der ganze Account egal, weswegen ich mir momentan das Gelevel und das Golderfarme ein wenig erleichter 
Nerven hab ich dafür nämlich keine mehr und so verschwende ich wenigstens nicht mehr meine kostbare Zeit.

Die Diskussion mit dem Authenticator führten wir soweit ich weiß schonmal in einem anderen Thread und da kam man auch auf keinen Nenner, ich denke man sollte es auch einfach dabei belassen


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juli 2012)

Darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Ach ja: Da Ghom nun endlich down, gehts weiter. Quest "Kriegsmaschinen" & Co., auf Inferno knackig und spannend, ohne gleich dauerzusterben. Hab (noch) Motivation.^^


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Ja eben, vorher müssen wir ja erst noch die Frage klären ob D3 jetzt geil oder scheiße ist 

Hm meinen DH lass ich erstmal stehen bis ich genug Geld hab um mir Imba-Zeug im AH leisten zu können.
Solang vertreibe ich mir die Zeit und spiele mal die Klassen die ich noch nich oben habe. Wizz, WD und Monk...

Der WD soll ja bald gebufft werden, vielleicht macht er dann ja sogar Spaß... Aber ich glaub das liegt bei mir eher daran das es einfach nich mein Spielstil is...


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juli 2012)

Ich dachte auch immer ich wäre überzeugter Melee. Hab auch den Monk als erstes auf 60 gezogen. Dann mal DH angezockt und seitdem hemmungslos verfallen. Vor allem... wo der Monk in der Meute steht und ordentlich auf die Mütze kriegt, bolzt die DH aus der 2. Reihe alles weg. Splitterpfeil + Splitterbombe sei Dank, selbst in A3 steht da nix lange.^^ Außer Ghom, der dicke Furzer. <.<

Tja ist es "geil oder scheiße". Eine ebenso müsige Diskussion wie um den Authenticator, da kann man ebenso ewig drüber streiten. Ich würd sagen: wer es mag der spielt und wer nicht ran kommt lässt es bleiben. Mich stören auch ein paar Sachen, wie weiter vorn ja aufgezeigt, aber halt noch nicht so sehr als dass ich nicht genug Spaß am Spiel hätte.

Jetzt wirds aber Zeit, der Wecker prügelt um 6 gnadenlos auf mich ein. Gut Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Juli 2012)

> wo der Monk in der Meute steht und ordentlich auf die Mütze kriegt, bolzt die DH aus der 2. Reihe alles weg



*HUSTHUST*
Wo der Monk heldenhaft in der Meute steht und sie verprügelt, wird der DH in der 2. Reihe von einem klitzekleinen Mörserkügelchen weggebombt 

Wobei ich zugeben muss erst die Bresche zu suchen auf Inferno.
Aber mittlerweile ist mein Mönsch so stabil, dass wir mal eben in Akt 2 (inferno) gefarmt haben.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> *HUSTHUST*
> Wo der Monk heldenhaft in der Meute steht und sie verprügelt, wird der DH in der 2. Reihe von einem klitzekleinen Mörserkügelchen weggebombt


Das hättest Du wohl gern. Aber die Zeiten der Glaskanonen sind seit 1.0.3 vorbei.  In Akt 2 und 3 sollte man sich zwar in der Tat nicht allzu oft treffen lassen, aber grad in A1 sind auch mehrere Mörser/ Voids auf dem Boden kein Problem, 300 Resi reichen aus um da auch mal paar Treffer von wegzustecken. Der Nachteil ist also nicht mehr, was bleibt ist der deutlich höhere Schaden bei guter Defensive (Köcher mit Diszi + Brust mit Diszi = Rauchwolke en masse^^). Wie gesagt, Splitterpfeil mit Splitterbombe rotzt so dermaßen rein, unglaublich. Selbst die Höllententakel pre 1.0.3 sehen dagegen alt aus. Schade, wieder kein Punkt für den Mönch.


----------



## BigRizz (20. Juli 2012)

Ein bisschen ärgerts mich schon...Ich komme mir vor als hätt ich ne Beta Version für 60 euro gekauft,das Spiel ist nicht grotten schlecht aber ich habe mir schon mehr erhofft.Bis hölle zieht man mehr oder weniger easy durch und ab inferno akt 2 merkst richtig wie es knallt aber du hast keine möglichkeit in den ersten 3 schwierigkeitsstufen an das passende equip zu kommen (ausser AH einkaufen) und für 10k wie einer hier geschrieben hat - des zeigest mir mal bitte...für 10k bekommste keine Items die Inferno rdy wären ( item lvl 60-63) das brauchste keinem erzählen...eher ab 10mil. gehts dann los und das wiederum führt dazu das einige sich Gold von den Chinesen kaufen was ich überhaupt ned unterstütze...bin mit meinem Barb bis Inferno Akt2 gekommen und mit meinem Demonhunter bis Hölle Akt3 und dann war die Motivation weg...also habe das Spiel fast 6 mal durchgezockt und bis jetz vielleicht 2 Sachen gefundne die für Inferno geeignet sind.Rest is so ein Müll das es nicht einmal im AH weggeht weil die Leute natürlich nix mehr unter item lvl 60 kaufen.somit ist auch die Wirtschaft im AH nicht das Gelbe vom Ei...um an viel Gold zu kommen brauchste deine 300std Speilzeit oder so ein verdammtes Glück ein Item zu bekommen das für paar Millionen im AH weggeht (wenn es dann mal wieder funktioniert).Ich hab nun ca. seit 3-4 Wochen D3 nicht mehr gezockt Grund dafür war als im Inferno Modus Akt2 ein Champion mir Goldene Schultern gedroppt hat und sie sich nach dem Identifizieren als lvl 48 Items entpuppt haben.Habe gelesen das nun die dropp rate verbessert worden ist aber wie gesagt meine Motivation ist weg.Mal sehn Ich lass D3 ruhen bis der Herbst/Winter kommt vielleicht tut sich ja in der Zeit bissi mehr und das Game ist bis dahin mehr als Beta ^^ 

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juli 2012)

BigRizz schrieb:


> für 10k bekommste keine Items die Inferno rdy wären ( item lvl 60-63) das brauchste keinem erzählen...*eher ab 10mil*. gehts dann los und das wiederum führt dazu das einige sich Gold von den Chinesen kaufen


Entschuldige, aber das ist Quatsch. Ich komme gut durch Inferno, jetzt etwa Mitte Akt 3 (komplett solo, ist mein Anspruch bis Content clear), und habe im Lauf der Zeit insgesamt (!) ca. 5 Millionen ausgegeben, darunter eine richtig nette Legendary-Armbrust mit Krit-Dmg UND Sockel, ordentlich Dex und 3% Lifeleech für grad mal 2 Mille. 80%-Kritsockel reingehauen (selbstgebastelt dank Rezeptdropp und trotzdem knapp 700k ärmer^^) und zufrieden weitergezockt. Man muss natürlich die Suchmaske im AH richtig zu bedienen wissen, dann kommt man auch an halbwegens Schnäppchen ran. Zusätzlich einige gute Selffound-Items aus Akt 1, darunter sehr gute iLevel 63-Stiefel mit massig Dex, guten Resi-Werten und 12% Movementspeed sowie einem guten 61er Köcher mit allen wichtigen Stats (Dex, Vita, max Diszi, Hassreg und Kritchance; einzig Sockel fehlt dann wär er perfekt, aber wie gesagt... selffound, kann ich nicht meckern).

Geht alles. Diablo ist ein FARMSPIEL und grad mal 2 Monate auf dem Markt, es hat niemand gesagt dass man nach 2 Wochen für jeden Slot das BiS-Item findet. Das hat man auch in D2 nicht, da hat man auch nach Jahren immer noch was zum Verbessern gefunden. Klar sind 85% der gefundenen Items Müll und wandern zum Händler und über das Itemsystem an sich kann man streiten. Einen halbwegs erfahrenen H & S-Spieler kann das die paar Wochen nach Release allerdings noch lang nicht schocken. In einem Jahr sprechen wir uns wieder. Das ist halt die heutige MMO-Mentalität, alles muss gleich her, weil neuer Contentpatch in paar Monaten ansteht. O warte, Diablo ist ja gar kein MMO. Und vor einem Addon kommt auch kein neuer Content. Fatal. Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, lass mich trotzdem raten: Jahrespassnutzer, der mal in ein H & S reinschnuppert, weil es eben kostenlos zum Pass dabei war? Ich habs schon mal gesagt... D3 hat viele Fehler und ist keineswegs perfekt. Genau dasselbe gilt allerdings für die Spieler. Mit welch überzogenen Erwartungen manche antreten ist nicht mehr feierlich.

Ich bin mir halt nicht zu schade, auch weiterhin allabendlich meine Farmrunden in Akt 1 zu drehen, auch wenn der Butcher schon um Gnade fleht wenn er mich um die Ecke kommen sieht. Und obwohl ich vom Progress und der Gesamtausrüstung her in Akt 3 stecke. Man muss manchmal einfach etwas zurückgehen, um vorwärts zu kommen. Und nach 1.0.3 droppt selbst in Akt 3 Hölle mit 5 Nephastacks brauchbares Zeug, selbst erlebt. Dass das ganze System so seine Tücken hat bestreitet ja niemand. Aber wenn man damit umzugehen weiß und auch mal etwas Geduld mitbringt, macht das Spielen sogar Spaß. Erstaunlich aber wahr.


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Falls Dir mein Satzbau zu sarkastisch anmutet, da Du partout nicht zu verstehen scheinst, ist das Dein Problem, nicht meines. Und damit mir irgendwelche Argumente ausgehen müsstest Du erstmal etwas Stichhaltiges entgegenbringen auf was sich zu argumentieren lohnt, bitte sei so nett. Das nebulöse Geschwurbel von vorher/ nachher kann unmöglich Dein Ernst sein. Falls doch hast Du dringend Nachhilfe in Sachen Diskussionskultur nötig. Ich habe meine Meinung stichhaltig dargelegt. Mehrmals. Obwohl mir das Thema zum Hals raushängt. Lesen -> verstehen. Nicht immer einfach, ja ich weiß.
> 
> Wie bereits (mittlerweile mehrfach) verkündet: Ich nutze das Ding. Du nicht. Beides schön und gut. Ich hab nix davon dass Du ihn nicht benutzt und Du nix davon dass ich ihn nutze. ego wurde gehackt, natürlich ohne das Ding (oder auch nur die kostenfreien Varianten) zu verwenden. Hätte er das getan wäre er vielleicht verschont geblieben. Punkt Aus Ende. Hätte wäre wenn. Schönes Wochenende allerseits.



OK, dann halt nochmal. 

Ich habe lediglich gefragt, was der Auth denn überhaupt bringt. Denn wie wie mitlerweile alle wissen sollten, stellt der Support auch Accounts ohne Auth wieder her, wenn auch im Falle von D3 max. 2 mal.
Darauf kommst du mit "Vergleichen" bei denen es im Ernstfall ein negatives Ergebnis zur Folge hat (Kind am Hals, Fahrrad weg). Beim Vergleich mit Auth - ohne Auth kommt es in beiden Fällen zu einem psitiven Ergebnis (Der Account wird wieder hergestellt.).

Das einzige Argument was du hättest bringen können ist, daß durch den Auth der unwahrscheinliche Fall einer Accountkompromittierung, noch unwahrscheinlicher wird. Das hast du aber nicht getan.
Stattdessen verdrehst du meine Aussagen so das es dir gut in den Kram passt. 
Vonwegen Geschwurbel vorher/nachher. Dieses Geschwurbel kommt von dir. 
*Ich habe niemals etwas anderes gesagt, als das der Account mit und ohne Auth auf die gleiche Weise wieder hergestellt wird. Willst du dem wirklich wiedersprechen?* Ich glaube nicht, denn vermutlich ist es der Grund dafür das du gar nicht auf diese Kernaussage eingehst.

Wo hab ich geschrieben, daß mir dein Satzbau "zu" sarkastisch ist?
Ich habe lediglich festgestellt, daß ein Teil eines Beitrages sarkastisch ist und eine Vermutung geäußert, warum du sarkastisch wurdest. Wieder verdrahst bzw. legst mir Worte in den Mund, die ich nie gesagt habe. Geschwurbel eben.

Wer einen Auth nutz oder nicht interessiert mich doch gar nicht. Ist doch jedem seine eigene Sache und hat überhaupt nichts mit meiner Aussage zu tun. Statt einfach mal auf die Kernaussage einzugehen, bringst du ständig irgend welche Sachen ein die nichts mit meiner Aussage zu tun haben. Vielleicht tust dus ja jetzt mal. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juli 2012)

Meine Fresse. Deine Hartnäckigkeit wird langsam etwas manisch. Leicht besorgniserregend mein lieber Schisser. Ich habe genug Posts geschrieben, da steht alles drin. Ego hat sich ebenfalls geäußert und nutzt jetzt ebenfalls den ach so sinnlosen Authenticator. Skandal. Wir kamen ebenso zu dem Schluss, dass diese Diskussion sowieso kein Ende nehmen kann. Nur Du nicht. Ach halt, doch:


Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wer einen Auth nutz oder nicht interessiert mich doch gar nicht. Ist doch jedem seine eigene Sache


Da, hast es ja begriffen. Bravo. Und jetzt: Lies und verstehe oder eben auch nicht. Mittlerweile sind wir bei anderen Themen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## teroa (21. Juli 2012)

naja D3 wurde in der aktuellen GS um 5 punkte herabgewertet und das ist das erste mal das ein spiel gleich um 5 punkte gesenkt wurde.. das sagt doch einiges aus über d3 oder^^ von normal bis hölle ist das game noch ok aber ab inferno taugt es nix mehr..


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Naja um ehrlich zu sein sind die anderen Schwierigkeitsgrade so anspruchslos, dass ich dabei fast einschlafe. Daher Level ich die 2 Klassen die ich noch nicht auf 60 hab ausschließlich mit nem Bot 

Das es ab Inferno brutal schwer wird ist ja gewünscht, allerdings hätte ich mir da ein wenig mehr Fingerspitzengefühl gewünscht. Gewisse Kombinationen von Fähigkeiten bei den Eliten sollten einfach nicht möglich sein.
Die Erhöhungen der Reperaturkosten und der "Nerf" stehen in keinem Verhältnis zueinander und die Drops sind nach wie vor einfach unterirdisch.
Der einzige Unterschied is das jetzt auch iLvl 63 Müll dropt den ich zerlegen oder beim Händler verkaufen kann...

Ich deke das das Spiel 2 Monate nach dem Release immer noch total unfertig ist und das es noch einige Zeit dauern wird bis sie das in den Griff kriegen. Und wenn sie nicht ganz schnell ein Addon hinterherwerfen zum Weihnachtsgeschäft wird D3 wohl der größte Flop den Blizz bis dato hatte...


----------



## myadictivo (22. Juli 2012)

teroa schrieb:


> naja D3 wurde in der aktuellen GS um 5 punkte herabgewertet und das ist das erste mal das ein spiel gleich um 5 punkte gesenkt wurde.. das sagt doch einiges aus über d3 oder^^ von normal bis hölle ist das game noch ok aber ab inferno taugt es nix mehr..



aber selbst da offenbaren sich schwächen 
das drop system ist dort nochmal unterirdisch schlechter, weil kein nephalem buff. rares im grunde nur beim ersten mal bosskill (wenn überhaupt). dann nicht mehr wirklich "gezielt" farmbar, sprich alles mal random.
einziger vorteil : massenhaft AH angebote um günstig den char auszustatten. (wobei ich mich immer noch frag wie teilweise angebote für legendär zustande kommen mit 10 seiten vom selben item)

allerdings ists schon wieder so schlecht balanced. warum haben die edelsteine keine stufenanforderung ? sogar d2 hatte das afair im griff. d3 knall ich mir edelstein für mehr damage in die waffe (grade im niederen level bereich übel) und die ganzen steine in den rüstungen machens auch zu einfach (ob jetzt life oder mainstat ist ja egal).

durch den nicht existierenden schwierigkeitsgrad experimentiert man auch so gut wie garnicht mit den skills und runen. einfach irgendwas reinklatschen und blind durchclickern. eventuell mal ab hölle ne anpassung oder für div. bosse.

das einzig positive : es ist halt vom spielfluss her mehr diablo feeling als später auf inferno. ich mag es einfach wenn alles mit 1-2 mausclicks im dreck liegt. aber der spass ist beim leveln ja nach 24 stunden played auch vorbei 

ich warte jetzt auf die angekündigten patches. vorher werd ich nur noch sporadisch mal zocken



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das hättest Du wohl gern. Aber die Zeiten der Glaskanonen sind seit 1.0.3 vorbei.  In Akt 2 und 3 sollte man sich zwar in der Tat nicht allzu oft treffen lassen, aber grad in A1 sind auch mehrere Mörser/ Voids auf dem Boden kein Problem, 300 Resi reichen aus um da auch mal paar Treffer von wegzustecken. Der Nachteil ist also nicht mehr, was bleibt ist der deutlich höhere Schaden bei guter Defensive (Köcher mit Diszi + Brust mit Diszi = Rauchwolke en masse^^). Wie gesagt, Splitterpfeil mit Splitterbombe rotzt so dermaßen rein, unglaublich. Selbst die Höllententakel pre 1.0.3 sehen dagegen alt aus. Schade, wieder kein Punkt für den Mönch.



ist wohl alles ne gear frage. ich bevorzuge immer noch meinen barb. auch wenn er eventuell die neue fotm klasse ist. akt1 farming ist jetzt ja auch nicht mehr so das problem. aber mit dem barb zerhau ich champs jeder art in wenigen sekunden. da sind mir fernkämpfer immer noch zu anfällig


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Danke. Ich verweise hier allerdings auf die Einschätzung eines Spielers, die die meine noch weit in den Schatten stellt. Sachlich und kritisch geschrieben und auch als nach wie vor aktiver und dem Spiel gewogener Spieler wie ich muss man bei jedem Punkt zustimmend nicken.



Danke für den Link.
In der Tat lesenwert!!


----------



## Teysha (22. Juli 2012)

Hm... ich bin hin- und hergerissen bei D3. Am Anfang war ich wieder "zu Hause". So sollte D3 für mich sein und so war es auch. Viel Liebe zum Detail prägten die durchweg gute Atmosphäre. Die Klassen unterschieden sich und machten genug Spass.

Doch mittlerweile spiele ich es kaum noch und das hat Gründe.

Der Hauptgrund ist, dass ich nicht das Gefühl habe, das mein gutes Spiel belohnt wird. Ich kann noch so gut spielen, aber wenn Champs mit sehr fiesen Skills auf mich zu kommen, kann ich einpacken. Einige Kombos packe ich einfach nicht, egal wie super ich meine Fähigkeiten einsetze. Und das sorgt für massig Frust, weil ich das GEfühl habe "unfair" behandelt zu werden. 
ICh spiele gerne LoL. Da wird mein gutes spiel belohnt. Ich setze meine Fähigkeiten sinnvoll ein und bringe meinen Gegenüber in Bedrängnis oder er mich, wenn ich schlecht spiele. Dabei ist Ausrüstung auch nicht der Win-Button, wie z.B. bei D3. Apropo Skills...

.. bringt mich doch direkt zu Punkt 2. Wenn man Stufe 60 ist, bekommt man ja den NEph-Buff. Davor konnte ich meine Skills der Situation anpassen, ja.. musste ich teilweise sogar. Doch dank Stufe 60 wird dies bestraft, indem ich den Buff verliere. Somit gaukelt mir Blizz eine gewisse Freiheit nur vor, die ich gar nicht im Spiel habe. Ein Widerspruch in sich.

Nun, die beiden ersten Punkte kann Blizz ja korrigieren, aber den letzten Punkt.. Hm...

Es ist die Motivation. Mir fehlt einfach die Motivation. Das passierte mir auch in WoW. ICh kann einfach nicht x-mal in die selben Instanzen rennen und ich kann auch nicht in D3 x-mal hintereinander Farmspots abrennen. Das macht mir keinen Spass. ICh brauch immer etwas Neues. Aber ads ist auch OK. Ab und zu hab ich noch mal Lust auf D3 und zock ne halbe Stunde, aber das eher selten. Ne, im nachhinein war D3 schon etwas enttäuschend, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke. Ein schlechtes Spiel ist es sicherlich nicht, aber für mich zu wenig.

P.S. HAb den TEst auch gerade gelesen. Kann dem zu 100% zustimmen.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

> Hier hat Blizzard gute Arbeit geleistet. Vergleicht man Diablo 3 mit seinem Vorgänger, fällt einem der Unterschied – natürlich – sofort ins Auge.



Waaaaas? Da muss man aber schon etwas genauer hingucken, ich sehe da kaum einen Unterschied...
Da liegen doch gerade mal... 12 Jahre dazwischen?


----------



## myadictivo (22. Juli 2012)

aber immerhin ist die d3 grafik in meinen augen "zeitgemäß". ich find die jedenfalls bei weitem näher am aktuell möglichen als damals d2. das ging im grunde selbst für damalige verhältnisse eigentlich garnicht mehr, was die jungs da abgeliefert hatten.

die beurteilung deckt sich eigentlich mit meinen erfahrungen.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Ja klar ich hab nix gegen die Grafik einzuwenden. Ich hielt es nur für ein wenig banal extra zu erwähnen das man einen grafischen Unterschied im Vergleich zum Vorgänger entdecken kann.

Über die Grafik habe ich ja auch anfangs noch Leute meckern hören, was ich so gar nich verstehen kann. Is schließlich ein Hack n Slay und dafür geht das doch voll in Ordnung was will man denn da noch großartig rausholen...


----------



## DBnorla (23. Juli 2012)

Die Grafik ist nun wirklich nicht zu bemängeln mMn... Für ein Hack n Slay doch vollkommend ausreichend


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Juli 2012)

Teysha schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund ist, dass ich nicht das Gefühl habe, das mein gutes Spiel belohnt wird. Ich kann noch so gut spielen


Wer sagt denn dass Du gut spielst?


----------



## Yinj (23. Juli 2012)

Kumpels sind jetzt durch. Gestern Akt 4 Inferno geschafft. Für Inferno haben se ungefähr so lange gebraucht wie für Normal - Hölle Akt1. Und jetzt dürft ihr raten ob gute Sachen gedropt sind DDD.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Juli 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Und jetzt dürft ihr raten ob gute Sachen gedropt sind DDD.


Da gibts nicht viel zu raten. Darum farm ich auch nur A1 und nutze A2+ zum Progress, um irgendwann "Content clear" zu vermelden. Selbst mit 5 Stacks ist Akt 3 einfach derzeit nicht sinnvoll zum farmen weil Ottonormalspieler viel zu langsam ist im Gegensatz zum ersten Akt. Sogar Akt 3 Hölle macht da mehr Farmsinn, wenn man nicht unbedingt auf 63er Highend-Items schielt. Und um gegen Motivationslöcher gewappnet zu sein erwarte ich auch gar nix Brauchbares in A2+ außer dem reinen Vorankommen. Meine Freude ist dort, wieder etwas weiter vorgedrungen zu sein. Dass das in einem Hack 'n Slay jetzt nicht unbedingt sinnvoll ist steht allerdings auf einem anderen Blatt.

Warten wir mal ab was 1.0.4 und 1.1 so aus dem Hut zaubern. Bin echt gespannt. Aber natürlich gz an Deine Kameraden, ganz soweit bin ich noch nicht.


----------



## Yinj (23. Juli 2012)

Ja normal Farmen sie auch immer Akt2 oder Akt1. wie du sagst, am einfachsten und am schnellsten. Aber es war Lustig ihnen im Ts zuzuhören. Vorallem bei den 10 trys davor xD.


----------



## Teysha (24. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn dass Du gut spielst?



Wieso können Fußballspieler im nachhinein ihre Leistung einschätzen? Wieso kann und muss ich in meinem Beruf Leistung ständig reflektieren? Du willst mir jetzt nicht wirklich erzählen, dass du das bei dir nicht kannst, oder? 

Ich kann einschätzen, ob ich gut gespielt habe ( Reaktion, Entscheidungen treffen etc ) oder ob ich gepennt habe.


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse. Deine Hartnäckigkeit wird langsam etwas manisch. Leicht besorgniserregend mein lieber Schisser. Ich habe genug Posts geschrieben, da steht alles drin. Ego hat sich ebenfalls geäußert und nutzt jetzt ebenfalls den ach so sinnlosen Authenticator. Skandal. Wir kamen ebenso zu dem Schluss, dass diese Diskussion sowieso kein Ende nehmen kann. Nur Du nicht. Ach halt, doch:



Hab niemals gesagt, er wäre sinnlos. Das warst wieder mal nur du. Wo wir wieder bei Aussagen verdrehen und nicht auf die Kernaussage eingehen wären. Warum bist du eigentlich so gereizt? Antworte doch ganz normal ohne unterschwellige Beleidigungen. Mußt wohl davon ablenken, daß du dich die ganze Zeit um die Kernaussage herum windest.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juli 2012)

Ganz normal geantwortet ohne unterschwellige Beleidigungen:

Sag mal, was stimmt nicht bei Dir? Zitierst irgendwas von letzter Woche (!), hast Dich seitdem auch nicht zu Wort gemeldet und fängst jetzt wieder damit an obwohl Thema lange beendet, sogar vom Betroffenen selbst? Ich weiß ja, dass die Hitze aufs Gehirn schlägt, geht mir ja manchmal nicht anders. Aber dagegen gibt es Mittel und Wege. Schade, ich werd Dich wohl des Weiteren erstmal ignorieren, obwohl wir schon lang beide hier rumgeistern. Aber so langsam wirst Du mir dann doch unheimlich.


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse. Deine *Hartnäckigkeit wird langsam etwas manisch. Leicht besorgniserregend mein lieber Schisser*. Ich habe genug Posts geschrieben, da steht alles drin. Ego hat sich ebenfalls geäußert und nutzt jetzt ebenfalls den ach so sinnlosen Authenticator. Skandal. Wir kamen ebenso zu dem Schluss, dass diese Diskussion sowieso kein Ende nehmen kann. Nur Du nicht. Ach halt, doch:
> 
> Da, hast es ja begriffen. Bravo. Und jetzt: Lies und verstehe oder eben auch nicht. Mittlerweile sind wir bei anderen Themen. Vielen Dank.





Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ganz normal geantwortet ohne unterschwellige Beleidigungen:
> 
> Sag mal, *was stimmt nicht bei Dir?* Zitierst irgendwas von letzter Woche (!), hast Dich seitdem auch nicht zu Wort gemeldet und fängst jetzt wieder damit an obwohl Thema lange beendet, sogar vom Betroffenen selbst? *Ich weiß ja, dass die Hitze aufs Gehirn schlägt*, geht mir ja manchmal nicht anders. Aber dagegen gibt es Mittel und Wege. Schade, ich werd Dich wohl des Weiteren erstmal ignorieren, obwohl wir schon lang beide hier rumgeistern. Aber *so langsam wirst Du mir dann doch unheimlich*.



Deine unterschwelligen Beleidigungen hab ich dir fett markiert. Soviel dazu. 

Ironischer Weise könnte ich dich genau das fragen. Denn du bist es doch der von Anfang an nur um den heißen Brei herum palavert, ohne auch nur ein einziges mal eine meiner Fragen zu beantworten. Statt dessen verdrehst du ununterbrochen meine Aussagen.

Warum kannst du einfach nicht zugeben, daß kompromittierte Accounts ohne Auth. limitiert genauso vom Support wiederhergestellt werden, wie Accounts mit Auth.? DAS und nichts anderes hab ich gesagt. Den ganzen Rest hast du dazu gedichtet, um wohl irgendwie der öffentlichen Einsicht aus dem Weg zu gehen, das ich Recht habe.

So, jetzt darfst du weiterdichten.



PS: Warum soll ich keinen 1 Woche alten Beitrag zitieren, wenn ich doch auf eben diesen antworten möchte? DAs dient doch der Übersicht und ohne dieses Zitat wäre der Zusammenhang doch so gut wie nicht mehr ersichtlich.


----------

